# theCaptn's AG Erectile Dysfunction Log



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

I've been a lazy slob the last few month. Ate way to much rich food and wine, bloated my way up to 119-120kg .. Urgh..

Last few weeks been hitting the cardio, cleaning up the diet, and much of the post -cycle bloat is gone.

Finally got started with Total Package last week. Funny enough they have me eating more, but cardio ED. Boom... Dropped another 1kg off the bat.

I paid these fkkers a lot of money so I'm not wasting one Jew cent. Turn 40 next year so it's time to get mfkg Turked and Janned and staying there. After 12 weeks, expecting to be around 105kg and ~12%BF - anything else is a bonus.

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Bowden (May 18, 2013)

Good luck.
Following along.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

Post cycle? Did you pct?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

Never!


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never!



Gears!!


----------



## charley (May 18, 2013)

Turning 40 , you're a BABY !!

.....


----------



## dave 236 (May 18, 2013)

charley said:


> Turning 40 , you're a BABY !!
> 
> .....



Wow thats a scary looking kid.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

So how much did total package rip you off for?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> So how much did total package rip you off for?



We will see if its a ripp-off. XYZ and HeavyIron highly recommend Total Package - we've all seen Heavy's recent results.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> We will see if its a ripp-off. XYZ and HeavyIron highly recommend Total Package - we've all seen Heavy's recent results.



Keto diet and cheat once a week. Now send me some cash. Heavyiron is also on every drug imaginable.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Keto diet and cheat once a week. Now send me some cash. Heavyiron is also on every drug imaginable.



How did that work out for you? Post up some pics


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How did that work out for you? Post up some pics



The last thing i need is a keto diet, i need a bigger stomach. I wish i had a bigger appetite.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 18, 2013)

I'm in for handsome-ness.  Could you so me a favor and at least rub your cawk to (at least) chubby status before you do anymore leg shots.  Me and all the other borderline closet homosexuals in this motherfucker would appreciate it!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I'm in for handsome-ness.  Could you so me a favor and at least rub your cawk to (at least) chubby status before you do anymore leg shots.  Me and all the other borderline closet homosexuals in this motherfucker would appreciate it!



Done! and done!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> The last thing i need is a keto diet, i need a bigger stomach. I wish i had a bigger appetite.



Ghrp6 makes me put more meat in my mouth then nikos at a homosexual bathhouse


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Ghrp6 makes me put more meat in my mouth then nikos at a homosexual bathhouse



I really need to try it. Where should i get them? Maxipep?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I really need to try it. Where should i get them? Maxipep?



I used to get it at osta. But I have gotten it a great white and ar-r and they were both gtg. I don't believe it's commonly faked so I would suggest any reputable source would be ok. Pretty cheap too.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I used to get it at osta. But I have gotten it a great white and ar-r and they were both gtg. I don't believe it's commonly faked so I would suggest any reputable source would be ok. Pretty cheap too.



Right on. A guy at work is using great white and is liking it.


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

Standard donkeys program was good for cutting, why spend all this money Captn?, good luck though.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure SD paid a bunch too.


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

fair enough, you could ask Sil, he knows his shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

do you even lift,bro?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 19, 2013)

Subbed

Captn' you have some pretty decent quads.


----------



## vortrit (May 19, 2013)

kg? God damn the metric system!


----------



## OTG85 (May 19, 2013)

Just eat microwave chicken,broccoli,for every meal.
gich!


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2013)

For your weight 3000 cals a day would suffice for a cut. Id run with a low carb macro layout of 25/35/45

100 fat 
190 carbs
350 protein


Fasted cardio 3 times a week, sfw 5-6 days. Dont drink (meth walkathons are ok though)

And get some tren ffs!


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

SFW said:


> For your weight 3000 cals a day would suffice for a cut. Id run with a low carb macro layout of 25/35/45
> 
> 100 fat
> 190 carbs
> ...



Should have just sent money to sfw.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2013)

I heard these guys are good though. But I mean all you need is a good macro calculator, gears and willpower. 

I lost 17 lbs since april and recently started back to maintenance cals. Once i start my winny/ tren blast ill go into deficit mode again and try to get as emaciated as possible.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

SFW said:


> I heard these guys are good though. But I mean all you need is a good macro calculator, gears and willpower.
> 
> I lost 17 lbs since april and recently started back to maintenance cals. Once i start my winny/ tren blast ill go into deficit mode again and try to get as emaciated as possible.



I don't disagree - I wanted to be guided through the process by some experts. 

Have tren, also have MENT!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 19, 2013)

No training...must be azza gimmick


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> No training...must be azza gimmick



No training??? Dude SFW 4x a week and cardio ED!!!!


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2013)

good to have ur diet managed and always nice to learn more about what we eat......

cock pics at end......


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

he is quite the miserable slut today, poor KOS


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2013)

STFU Azza


----------



## azza1971 (May 19, 2013)

dieting is making you cunty


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

Anywho. It was a cunty day. Cardio this morning in the dark and rain. SFW after work, full of Azza-clones hoarding all the gear 

Dinner was tasty, might get a BJ if I play my cards right  and check out my lunch box!!!








Got a diet adjustment this weekend with pics. Ya'll going to see some fucking disgusting before pics - took them after a night out on the piss


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> dieting is making you cunty



how would you know


----------



## XYZ (May 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I don't disagree - *I wanted to be guided through the process by some experts*.
> 
> Have tren, also have MENT!!!!



That's the answer.  Making the right adjustments was hell for me, I would plateau and just get pissed.  With someone else making the adjustments for you the plateau never comes as long as you do exactly what they say.

I've been on this board for almost three years now and have never endorsed anyone, or been a sponsor (except for Lucky 7 and Pars..................but that's another story for another day) and Total Package is really good at what they do.  Expensive, yes but a lot of guys just throw more gears at the problem (not that it's a problem ) instead of looking at their diet.

You're going to kick ass, and look the best you ever have, 12% is not an option.......10% or less!


----------



## XYZ (May 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> dieting is making you cunty



Can you GTFO of this thread anyhow?  You don't lift, know nothing about training or diet.  Your pictures tell the whole story.  Go back to juicing your fiber BS old man.  You're out of your league in a thread like this.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

Thanks XYZ!


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2013)

Captn, why did you get sucked into buying one of those meal bags? What did the world do before they came out?


----------



## _LG_ (May 20, 2013)

Azza, shut the fuck up


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Captn, why did you get sucked into buying one of those meal bags? What did the world do before they came out?



It keeps me organised for the day, no fridge required.


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

Cant wait to see the outcome of your diet. Are they telling you how to train also?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Cant wait to see the outcome of your diet. Are they telling you how to train also?



No, just the frequency.


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

Do they factor in gear use?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2013)

Not at this stage. 

But I'm running 300mg test EW, 50mg tbol ED, 50mcg t3 for the next few weeks


----------



## Watson (May 21, 2013)

nice cleanup


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

Indeed 

... and check out my feed!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Indeed
> 
> ... and check out my feed!
> 
> View attachment 50680



Masterfully cooked asparagus. Everyone overcooks the stuff and sucks all the nutritional value out of it. Your properly cooked asparagus will ensure a hot dog water piss.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 21, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> Captn, why did you get sucked into buying one of those meal bags? What did the world do before they came out?


shut the fuck up


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Masterfully cooked asparagus. Everyone overcooks the stuff and sucks all the nutritional value out of it. Your properly cooked asparagus will ensure a hot dog water piss.



I steam all my veges, can only eat them crisp- that was literally 60secs in the microwave. You get brocolini in the US?


----------



## XYZ (May 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I steam all my veges, can only eat them crisp- that was literally 60secs in the microwave. You get brocolini in the US?



Yes.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 21, 2013)

Broncolini is fairly expensive. And not carried everywhere.  I'm thinking about making a stop and picking some up. Looks good I haven't had some in a while.


----------



## Saney (May 21, 2013)

I was hoping to see some turd pics... guess i'm in the wrong thread


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2013)

I wanna see what ment can do on a structured diet, ive never followed an actual ment log. This should be interesting!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

I'll be running:

200mg test c EW
400mg mast e EW
50mg trestolone ace MENT ED

I'll kick the mast a few weeks prior


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2013)

Been a solid few days. SFW chest on Wed, shoulders coming good it seems, cardio yesterday, delts and traps this morning.

Metabolism is cranked, I'm feeling hungry within a hr of eating even thou my stomach isn't empty - if that makes sense.

I am feeling perpetually sore thou, and tired, but general headspace is fine. 

Got a busy weekend of training and cardio, plus photo check and diet adjustment with Total Package. I've def made progress already, but got the feeling they're going to tighten things up a notch 

Might do something new on the gears side as well


----------



## azza1971 (May 23, 2013)

going well Captn


----------



## malk (May 24, 2013)

how was your slin run? gonna try again? ive started 4mils of mast a week,feels good already


----------



## Saney (May 24, 2013)

malk said:


> how was your slin run? gonna try again? ive started 4mils of mast a week,feels good already



When are you going to stop using a cool Avy like that and put up something better like you sticking out your gut... ya know, kinda like i did?

Be a sport


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

malk said:


> how was your slin run? gonna try again? ive started 4mils of mast a week,feels good already



I'll def be running slin again, last run packed on some quality beef! I'll see later on if I can fit it into this diet - but I'll be sure to keep the doses low.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 24, 2013)

wtf do your workouts look like faggot


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Lol ok. Yesterday shoulders-

Seated lat raises super set with seated bent-over rear delt flys 12 - 12 reps - super strict for 3 sets.

Then

Standing lat raises using heavy DBs - it's a subtle movement ensuring no traps or swinging kicks in - 10 reps followed by the same with light DBs for 10 reps - 3 sets

Delts are fkg trashed by then.

Next seated DB press - a very slight incline. Moderate weight, 8-12 reps for 3  sets. Tri's are fresh, but delts obviously burnt out. Got to focus pretty hard on balance.

Then, heavy BB shrugs - 4 plates. Use straps and a belt. 15 - 12 - 10 rep sets, drop a couple of plate and rep out another 10 on the last set.

Finished off with cable rear delts - very slow and controlled, full tension with light weights. 12 reps, 3 sets.

Hit the cardio - 20min incline treadmill, then 20min x-trainer. Take the back row so I can watch the bitches 

Done n MFkg Dusted!


----------



## withoutrulers (May 24, 2013)

i'm excited to see someone running ment who knows how to train and eat. I haven't seen much on this compound


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2013)

hit some legs today:

started with 4 sets of leg extensions as a warm up - 20-15-12-12 reps

followed with some high-repping squats, wide stance to hit the adductors  - 20-15-15-12 . .  last set tried for 140kg, but back a bit strained so dropped it back

next, leg press - however the good press was in use - this one had like a counter weight, so worked the negatives with a wide stance also. Ive got real flexible hips, so can bring the sled right down to my arse. Super-setted these with ham curls, so the idea was to really hit the hams. 4 sets of 12-12, got up to 16 plates.

finished with some old school good mornings, nice and controlled, moderate weight, 4 sets of 15.

Legs were pretty much cooked, no cardio today, but managed some couch AP with the GF which counts


----------



## malk (May 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'll def be running slin again, last run packed on some quality beef! I'll see later on if I can fit it into this diet - but I'll be sure to keep the doses low.



im gonna try some of that soon,i want to compete next year hopefully so need that edge lol.think i might just start
off on training days only ..morning and postworkout or somerthing like that.
i want them monster pumps...


----------



## malk (May 25, 2013)

Saney said:


> When are you going to stop using a cool Avy like that and put up something better like you sticking out your gut... ya know, kinda like i did?
> 
> Be a sport



there you go bro,,my new "a little less gay avi!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

Back n bi's this morning... All slow and controlled, I find the narrow grip aggravates my forearm tendinitis less, but it still hinders my workout. 

If I hadn't hit legs on Saturday I would've hit deads so I did an assortment of rows finishing off with rear delts, then some very light bi work. 

Cable rope curls is about the only bi movement I can do where I get a good contraction without my fkg tendinitis kicking in.

Hit cardio after for an hour - mixed it up with the stair-master - JFC that machine is brutal!

Expecting a diet change tomorrow, hanging out for moar gears too - might add some Mast E end of the week.

Forecast is rain tomorrow, so ill hit the beach about 5am for cardio - going to drag the GF along so we'll be miserable together


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

How many grams of carbs do you take in a day? I was thinking of dropping mine to 50 and see if i can get to 10% bf, i think im around 14 now. Why dont you send me a copy of your diet plan.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How many grams of carbs do you take in a day? I was thinking of dropping mine to 50 and see if i can get to 10% bf, i think im around 14 now. Why dont you send me a copy of your diet plan.



Nice try you stingy Jew bastard. I'll give you a break, the secret is lard


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How many grams of carbs do you take in a day?



This. Im interested in your macro percentages and total caloric intake.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> This. Im interested in your macro percentages and total caloric intake.



Me too.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

me to...lets talk about dieting


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

just curious if you have any lit pics of your avi or similar condition...or are they all dimly lit marvels....I need to see what my ultimate goal is


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> just curious if you have any lit pics of your avi or similar condition...or are they all dimly lit marvels....I need to see what my ultimate goal is



Not really, shit looks better with shading  I got a pic of when I was natty n lean when I just started on my profile. Think I was 195 or about that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

I tried b and w pics for awhile...felt like I couldn't really evaluate what was going on...dim shadows are to kind


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

SFW said:


> This. Im interested in your macro percentages and total caloric intake.



I'm under contractural obligations here sorry. Carbs are higher on training days, fats are higher on non-training days.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I tried b and w pics for awhile...felt like I couldn't really evaluate what was going on...dim shadows are to kind



That's the point dude. Idk, I like messed with shading that highlighted angles better. Ill promise to post up some in-edited pics as I progress.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 27, 2013)

im fine...pretty much being a smarty pants....watching a woody allen movie with a hot girl....it sucks


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm under contractural obligations here sorry.


I had a feeling! 



> Carbs are higher on training days, fats are higher on non-training days.



Interesting. I was considering switching my macros around on heavier lift days to a higher carb ratio.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

It's static over a period of time and gets adjusted based on progress. I'm due for an adjustment today.

Btw, that macro calc you posted is very useful. There's a lot of info they're are not giving me, so I'm doing a lot of background calcs myself.


----------



## SFW (May 27, 2013)

> There's a lot of info they're are not giving me, so I'm doing a lot of background calcs myself.



words. Looks like those Hebrews are guarding their secrets from the Goyims. I cant blame 'em actually. 

And yeah that calc comes in handy and has helped.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> me to...lets talk about dieting



Why its all about the drugs.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2013)

Meal #4


----------



## XYZ (May 28, 2013)

Captn' = GOD!


FTW!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

8 hrs sleep
Chest n tris
1hr cardio

Mrs has her out of service tag on 

... Waiting on these ppl to updates diet 

... Poop over long due, Saney is sending me abusive pms


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why its all about the drugs.


I probly need more drugs then


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Meal #4
> 
> View attachment 50756


yucky green stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2013)

The secrets in the seasoning. And lemon juice


----------



## XYZ (May 29, 2013)

How much total weight have you lost since day 1?


----------



## malk (May 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's the point dude. Idk, I like messed with shading that highlighted angles better. Ill promise to post up some in-edited pics as I progress.



just go out side in your undies in full sunlight and hit the main poses,put the camera on tripod/timer,they look much better
than bog(dunnie) photos,in the near dark lol.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 29, 2013)

Good shit captn. Following along. Looks like your highly motivated and going to give this 100%. I'm sure the results will be spectacular.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How much total weight have you lost since day 1?



well, remembering I started dieting 2 weeks before Total Package - lower calories, but less cardio. Dropped a lot of what I considered bloat.

Total Package put me on a lot more calories that I would have thought, and they weight didnt really move that much during the 1st three weeks, maybe 2.5lbs? But this week Ive had a dramatic shift, probably another 7.5lbs with no change in diet. Ive got another 1lb of terd brewing, so it would be fair to subtract that as well 

I got to say, Total Package are very slow to respond. I send in my pics on Sunday morning, it's now Thursday morning and havent had an update yet. It's starting to piss me off to be honest . 26 hours would be reasonable IMO

current weight: 248lbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 29, 2013)

good job...damn they suck...but they be quick getting that money right?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 29, 2013)

You'd think a grand would get 24hr attention. I'd be pissed about that, I'm EXTREMELY jewish though.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 30, 2013)

When are you starting the Testolone?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

SloppyJ said:


> When are you starting the Testolone?



Not for a few weeks yet, have you read blue boogie's FAQ thread?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/182318-trestolone-acetate-ment-faq.html


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2013)

> I estimate that a moderate dose of Trestolone Acetate will yield slightly better results than a combination of Test/Tren/Mast.



 Sounds good to me.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

Energy up from the get-go this morning. Started with some high-rep lat pull downs, focussing on the squeeze, got some good burn happening. 

Next hit deads, been a few weeks but hit some good numbers, finishing close to my PB at 375 x 10 - kept good tension through the glutes and hams.

Finished with low cable rows, again high reps with a good squeeze. That's pretty much cooked my back.

An hour moderate paced cardio, didn't last long on the treadmill from burning glutes and hams, crossed over to xtrainer and reclined cycle.

Gonna hit delts tomorrow, hopefully have my diet adjustment g2g.


----------



## [SIL] (May 31, 2013)

this thread makes me sick


----------



## SloppyJ (May 31, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Not for a few weeks yet, have you read blue boogie's FAQ thread?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/182318-trestolone-acetate-ment-faq.html



That is what has me so interested.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

Hit delts today, same routine as last week. Finished off with the fly machine for rear delts instead of cables. 

Programmes been tweaked, a bit more protein, but the cardios changed to HIIT ed - it's going to fk for the week, and did literally today. Seriously thought I was going chunder, and only managed 20 min.

 I'm going to hit the spin classes, and make good use of the pool, spa and sauna for recovery. Shit just got fkg hard!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 31, 2013)

Spin course= significant chubby throughout the class, even with only moderately attractive ass.
  I like doing a leg day that's just sets of squats right before a spin course. Get the heavy work in but let the class chew them up.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Spin course= significant chubby throughout the class, even with only moderately attractive ass.
> I like doing a leg day that's just sets of squats right before a spin course. Get the heavy work in but let the class chew them up.



I like that idea. Parading around in spandex is a thrilling prospect


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

death before dis-spandex


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

20 min of hiit is more than enough, how much hiit are you being told to do?  Im doing hiit everyday now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I like that idea. Parading around in spandex is a thrilling prospect



Rolled up ankle high sock


----------



## Saney (Jun 1, 2013)

Is the Captain jerked and Lean yet?


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

Saney said:


> Is the Captain jerked and Lean yet?



For 1k he better be.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> 20 min of hiit is more than enough, how much hiit are you being told to do?  Im doing hiit everyday now.



35min


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

35 min of sprinting is pretty nuts...wow


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 35min



What tempo are you using, one on one off?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 35 min of sprinting is pretty nuts...wow



Supposed to be 2min high intensity 1min low.

Hit some hills and stairs this morning. Got 4 rounds of stairs and 3 rounds of hills in. Got to the point my arches ached and legs felt like lead - well short of 35 min. 

Finished off power-walking around some minor hill to round out an hour.

It's going to take a good two weeks to get my fitness up to that 35min mark.


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

Thats a heavy dose of hiit. You really should supplement a intra workout placebo so you dont go catabolic.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats a heavy dose of hiit. You really should supplement a intra workout placebo so you dont go catabolic.



50mg tbol keeps me anabolic as fk!


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 50mg tbol keeps me anabolic as fk!



I would use something from usp labs.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

35 min of hiit is intense. Is that tbol giving you shin pumps when you run? I get painful shin pumps like crazy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> 35 min of hiit is intense. Is that tbol giving you shin pumps when you run? I get painful shin pumps like crazy.



No, but my arches hurt like hell. I'm not made for running, but uphill is manageable


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> 35 min of hiit is intense. Is that tbol giving you shin pumps when you run? I get painful shin pumps like crazy.



35 minutes is knarly. I would say its too much but the capt is pretty fat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol, yeah I know. Check out my spare tyre, and my cute lil arse!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol, yeah I know. Check out my spare tyre, and my cute lil arse!



Are you a top or bottom?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

I prefer to dominate


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

you even went bald on your butt


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 1, 2013)

Those aren't love handles, they're hatehandles!!


----------



## independent (Jun 1, 2013)

You dont have a spare tire. With your mass you are gonna be jacked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you even went bald on your butt



We share the same male pattern baldness!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 1, 2013)

nah...my butt looks like it wearing a fuzzy sweater


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2013)

Dinner, tuna steak. A pile of greens. Everyone Loves Raymond. Hopefully a BJ later


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 2, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Those aren't love handles, they're hatehandles!!



Holy shit thats hilarious


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2013)

Captn' is HAWT!

All you guys hating on the HIIT, I was doing 45 mins of it 6-9 times a week and didn't loose ANY strength and very little LBM.  Bottom line it will strip the fat off of you almost as well as a good dose of DNP.  You have nothing to worry about.

Captn, it will only take you a week to get conditioned to do the 35 mins.  I know the first time I did it I felt like I was going to die.

When in doubt up the gears!


----------



## swiss22 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am following Captn. i hate cardio but need it. Need to burn some fat... High Intensity Interval Training going to try it out. Seems brutal but fun. 1st Monday of the month perfect time to implement the workout.


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Captn' is HAWT!
> 
> All you guys hating on the HIIT, I was doing 45 mins of it 6-9 times a week and didn't loose ANY strength and very little LBM.  Bottom line it will strip the fat off of you almost as well as a good dose of DNP.  You have nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...



Good to know. Im really starting to enjoy it, its the only thing exercise wise that makes me sweat.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol, yeah I know. Check out my spare tyre, and my cute lil arse!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 4, 2013)

Been an intense few days ... Trained with a mate yesterday, he's been doing weight-style interval training so I decided to join him. Popped 100mg tbol for shits n giggles 

We did timed 6 sets of tri-sets with 30sec rest. Squats - BB push press - DB stiff leg DL combo w. upright row - 10-10-15 reps. 

This worked out to be around 25 min, so we decided to do some bi and tri tri-sets to round it off. Got some killer pumps with surprisingly no forearm pain. Must be the gears!

Had a nap that afternoon, then the GF and I hit the stairs for some sprints - got 6 sets in with a minute rest. Finished off with a 20min warm down.

..... This morning did my 1st spin class. My legs were pretty much toasted, but I made it through the full 45 min. My lung capacity can handle it but my legs turn to lead - hopefully they'll adjust soon.

Got weights and cardio tomorrow, rinse and repeat. Just in auto mode right now. Wish I had some ephedrine


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 4, 2013)

lool


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 4, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lool


I think in your recap to SIL when he returned you forgot to mention... the captn' kidnapped Nikos and is holding him at his residence as a sex slave.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 4, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good to know. Im really starting to enjoy it, its the only thing exercise wise that makes me sweat.



I don't know about that but Mrs. BigMoe said you do a fine job, and you make her sweat?  You must be doing something right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2013)

Woke up this morning, looking leaner but crashed and burned soon after. No workout. Went back to bed.

Did do an hour walk after work, no intervals thou.

Hit all my meals thou. This fillet steak stir fry was good!






Got a spin class tomorrow - no piking on this one goddamit!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

Woke up fresh after a big sleep. Hit the spin class at 6. I got no problems with lung capacity but muscle endurance is still lacking.

Did some much needed stretching, some warm down laps of the pool, played with my junk in the spa, then hit the sauna for a 10min sweat out.

Weights about 112kg. 100mg tbol is a little too much btw


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

durrr


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

I got 50mg caps - you gotta try these things!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

tbol makes me crazy strong....probly not the same in your case


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> tbol makes me crazy strong....probly not the same in your case



Noticeably on a deficit - very close to DL pr the other week.

 I honestly don't ever see these superhuman jump of strength on any gears that others report thou.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 6, 2013)

ive had it with eq and tbol....tren e


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

Had a false start with the SFWs this am, started with chest but shoulder didn't feel right so swapped to back:

4x 20 Yates rows
4x 20 rack pulls
3x 15 db delt flies
3 x 15 face pulls

Only 30s btw sets to jeep the intensity up. Good to have the compression shorts so the bar could rides easily up my quads for the rows and pulls.

Cardio, tried the HIIT on the treadmill, but running felt fkg awkward so swapped to x-trainer. This was a better option for unloading my back, so sprinted fwd for 2min, reverse mod paced for 1min. Trialled a few resistance settings to keep things interesting.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 7, 2013)

75 mg tbol was my sweet spot.

how is the total package going... Worth it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm reserving judgement at present. 

I'm getting results but the delay in communication to date has been unacceptable. 

Hopefully now we have that straightened out.


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm reserving judgement at present.
> 
> I'm getting results but the delay in communication to date has been unacceptable.
> 
> Hopefully now we have that straightened out.



You would get better service if you gave heavyiron a bj.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm reserving judgement at present.
> 
> I'm getting results but the delay in communication to date has been unacceptable.
> 
> Hopefully now we have that straightened out.



heavy is a busy man..cut him some slack


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> You would get better service if you gave heavyiron a bj.



NFW. Heavy wears a toupee


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Heavy wears a toupee



Hey Capp, you need to come to the clean side and shave your dome all the way to the skin. Quit holding on to scraps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 7, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Hey Capp, you need to come to the clean side and shave your dome all the way to the skin. Quit holding on to scraps.



Goddamit Al, don't you know combovers are the latest fashion in Milan?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

No I did not!! Maybe it's time to grow it out and go trolling for pune!


----------



## independent (Jun 7, 2013)

Uncle Al is looking pretty jerked. I need to try some bunk mtr.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 7, 2013)

he went from looking like a nontrainer to looking beefy...must be fake juice


----------



## Tesla (Jun 7, 2013)

It saddens me that my MTR run comes to an end in like 4 days. 4 weeks is the maxx for this shit according to the authorities.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Anabolic adjustment:

Tbol run has drawn to a close. Had my 1st pin of MENT 50mg this afternoon.

Will drop the test down to 200mg EW, continue with 50mg MENT ed until further notice.

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2013)

Woke up with a killer boner! 

The Mrs took down her Out of Service sign so pounded one into her for a whole 5min! Hope that's a sign of things to come from the MENT. 

We hit a spin class - that's my 3rd for the week and muscular endurance is def improving.

After we went out for a cheat meal after - big cooked brekky, with scrambly eggs.


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> big cooked brekky, with scrambly eggs.



Saney would approve


----------



## SFW (Jun 8, 2013)

Tesla said:


> It saddens me that my MTR run comes to an end in like 4 days. 4 weeks is the maxx for this shit according to the authorities.



Are you PCTing? Say it isnt so....


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mmmm. scrambly eggs

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XYZ (Jun 10, 2013)

How is the weight loss going?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How is the weight loss going?



its going up..


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2013)

SFW said:


> Are you PCTing? Say it isnt so....



Nah....gonna Kruze on Cyp or E for a minute.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How is the weight loss going?



'Weight loss' is gradual, about 1kg/wk but seeing some good recomp. 

Had to fly out of town and stay overnight. Lived off tuna, jerky and almonds for the last 24 hrs no cardio.

Also missed a MENT shot. About to catch a flight now hm in a few hours. Ill get some meals in and hit cardio tonight, and again Tom AM. 

Being doing some research, apparently MENT is good for endurance. Been feeling flushed and amped, but that could be the beta alanine


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 10, 2013)

my weight is going bACK DOWN AFTER A RECENT BINGE THANK G


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

hit shoulders this morning, first time doing seated bb press and shoulder felt good, followed by 50min of cardio

Im feeling kinda amped on this MENT, not sure if its the placebo effect but my skin has gone very oily. No tren-like symptoms like insomnia or shortness of breath. Will know moar end of the week.

Got spin class tommorrow, lycra jorts are drying in front of the gas heater. Makes my cawk look huge


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> lycra jorts are drying in front of the gas heater. Makes my cawk look huge


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2013)

Ment is a derivitive of the prohormone "The One". Should work killer.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 12, 2013)

The One was a joke.


----------



## independent (Jun 12, 2013)

Tesla said:


> The One was a joke.



Because its not intra-anally active.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2013)

Appetite they the roof. Hungry within 30min of eating, start to get shakes if I don't hit my meals on time. Short-fused. Horny. Alpha.

Something is definitely kicking in. This isn't tren, which I hear is sometimes substituted.

Look fwd to destroying gf tonight, I think I'll choke her senseless. She digs that shit. SFWs toms!


----------



## independent (Jun 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Appetite they the roof. Hungry within 30min of eating, start to get shakes if I don't hit my meals on time. Short-fused. Horny. Alpha.
> 
> Something is definitely kicking in. This isn't tren, which I hear is sometimes substituted.
> 
> Look fwd to destroying gf tonight, I think I'll choke her senseless. She digs that shit. SFWs toms!




Youre gonna bang sfw?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre gonna bang sfw?



I would if he shed those bushy pubes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2013)

It may just be the beta alanine, but I'm on fkg cloud 9 right now.

Bounced outta bed at 4am. SFW bis and tris supersets. Great muscle mind connection, strength up, PRs on bicep curls .... Goddamit!!!

Just finishing off cardio, endurance is fkg on point. Got half a mongrel watching this Glamourzonian swing kettle bells around the joint. 

Only complaint is my insatiable hunger for moar food 

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

Feeling a bit more subdued today. BP is up a little, got a minor headache but still went and trained.

Alternated Iso leg moves with back. More of a social event with some mates.

4 x 20 leg extensions
4 x 15 hammer strength lat pull down
4 x 20 standing calf raises
4 x 15 b/o delt flys
6 x 15 standing alternating ham contractions - no rest between sets
4 x 15 tbar rows
4 x 15 cable rows

I should have thrown in some lunges, but I'll hit some stair sprints this afternoon - not expecting any record breaking, but legs don't feel too taxed.

Am noticing a huge improvement in recovery since starting MENT. 

Got cheat meal tonight - huge roast lamb slow cooked with all the goddam trimmings! 

Meanwhile I'm eating this garbage :


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2013)

That meal looks tasty to me..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm just over it. Tuna rice vege. Chk rice vege. ... 

I'm off to the 'erb shoppe tomorrow to get some new flavours happening.


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2013)

Guy at work gave me a bottle of androgel, using as my preworkout.


----------



## Bowden (Jun 15, 2013)

Besides this thread are you logging/tracking all of your training/diet/enhancements/progressions using a spreadsheet, computer program ect?

I use this 'weight by date pro' , it's designed for weight loss but has great application for bodybuilding type training/diet logging.
The food database it comes with is huge and is worth it's weight in gold as to macro breakouts it gives you, progression trend charting ect.
Its programmable as to creating your own food database records.

\Diet Software for Weight Loss - Official Site for Weight-By-Date


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

Training, no. Never have.  I have my focus areas and keep a mental tally. 

I definitely track diet - I'm using Total Package as a template for future work. I enter all of that into a spreadsheet. They require regular photo updates for diet adjustment.

Gears I keep a mental tally as well. I got a weird paranoia about someone finding it. I should probably transfer that to an excel tab for completeness.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out! 

SFW also gave me a macro calculator which I find handy

http://macronutrientcalculator.com/


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

242lbs this morning dry.

Still chunky around the mid-section but beginning to lean up nicely IMO.







And that was after last nights:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

you look better already...do yo feel your torso has grown? I maybe see more delts than before...but other than that,probly time to revamp training ideals for upperbody...great legs...tiny kawk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

^ you're spot on. I got my forearm tendinitis under control so key focus is delts and arms - more so tris, which are completely shit. 

Chest I can really only hit e2w but I'm not too phased as I got good upper pec dev from my nov-mar phase.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 15, 2013)

I have terrible tendonitis in my right bicep...but only one exercise causes it to flare up...reverse grip barbell curls...one rep is all it takes...weird......working around injuries is life for me...torn mcl...completely blown out shoulder...partially torn left bicep and tricep...anyway...be glad all you got I tendonitus


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2013)

You strap up your forearms?


----------



## Bowden (Jun 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You strap up your forearms?



I do when I get a forearm tendonitis flareup.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm going to look into them - saw a good looking pair with Velcro straps yesterday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 16, 2013)

here lately I have been doing incline skulls...don't hurt near as bad as reg ones...way better stretch


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2013)

@ capt: Well, Youve made better improvements in a couple of weeks than some have in months, I see it in your midsection already. Its all about diet at this point, We both know that. Anyone can lift weights, thats too easy. But not everyone can follow a structured diet and exhibit discipline, self control, etc. So youre on the right track obviously.

As long as your gears are keeping you in a positive nitrogen balance and hastening your recovery and as long as your protein is high and youre putting in some decent resistance training, you wont lose much muscle. I saw you mentioning gaining a quad sweep in another thread. Thats gonna require hypertrophy training with excess calories. Unless you make this a recomp with higher cals, i dont see how you'll gain muscle and lose fat on this cal deficit. 

Just my 2 ml's


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

I this this MENT has kicked in with a vengence. I was in a dark mood yesterday unlike anything Ive ever experienced - not constant, there are triggers. This isnt like tren, it's something else. 

Once I got the kids into bed I went and did some cardio in the rain. Wished I could have SFW but it was Sunday night. Got 10 rounds of stair sprints in before my legs gave in - pretty intense. Seemed to do the trick, was reasonably subdued afterwards and slept easily.

My hunger is up, but Im low-carb for the next few days until SFW on Wed. 50mg ED is def enough. Intensity is stronger than 100mg tren, but still no real sides like insomnia or night terrors or sweats. Body temp is still running higher than norm though.

Got another diet adjustment this week. I think the cals are going to be lowered. FML!


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice work so far jew


----------



## independent (Jun 17, 2013)

Do cals really need to be dropped if youre losing weight?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2013)

wtf is on your head?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a flayed cat


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Do cals really need to be dropped if youre losing weight?



Avoiding stasis. Something has to change. I'm only guessing wtf they'll do. I'm hoping like hell it's not moar cardio yet


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2013)

^lmao, thats one jacked terrorist


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

Hit some good cardio at the spin circuit this morning, followed by a 30min of stretching which was sorely needed. 

Weight is down further to 110kg -242lbs. It's been 3 days of low carbs, got SFW tomorrow where I get more carbs in. Expecting DB adjustment tommorrow as well.

Dinner was a little over-sized, but damn tasted good!






Recap on the gears:

100mg Test C x 2 week
50mg MENT ed
50mcg T3

I don't think I'll make any changes for another 5 weeks.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Avoiding stasis. Something has to change. I'm only guessing wtf they'll do. I'm hoping like hell it's not moar cardio yet



Less food and more cardio is typical.  At the end of my run I was at 9 45 min HIIT sessions a week, no carbs and one carb load day.  GICH.

Clean up that laundry on your chair Bro, you're looking a little Azza ghetto, LOL.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I'll take that week off work


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

Had a good delt session this morning.

Mod weight, high rep lat raises for starters . .3 sets, 15 reps, strict form,  followed by
heavy lat raises s/s with light lat raises  - 3 sets, 10/10, 10/10, 12/12 reps . .  strict form, great burn.
Next, rear delts, heavy weight . . 3 sets, 12-15 reps

Moved onto seated BB shoulder press. 3 sets, 10 reps. No issues up to 80kg.
Finished with heavy shrugs s/s with front raises - good burn on that one too.

Cardio . . 10min treadmill warm up, then 35min HIIT on the x-trainer. Alternating 2 min high, 1 low with 3 min high, 1 low.
Finished off with 10min warm down on the seated cycle, another 10min stretch and 10min sauna.

Good to get some carbs in today  Still waiting on my diet adjustment


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Had a good delt session this morning.
> 
> Mod weight, high rep lat raises for starters . .3 sets, 15 reps, strict form,  followed by
> heavy lat raises s/s with light lat raises  - 3 sets, 10/10, 10/10, 12/12 reps . .  strict form, great burn.
> ...



poor guy..is he ok now?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> poor guy..is he ok now?



Prolapsed pooper


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Prolapsed pooper



half an hour of pounding is not a joke


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 19, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> half an hour of pounding is not a joke


Do you think you'll get hemorrhoids?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Do you think you'll get hemorrhoids?



I'm hoping. Got some matching jewellery to try out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

. . as suspected, less cals and moar cardio. 

They took away a lot of fats and I really felt it today after a killer cardio session this morning.

Managed to concentrate at work, but had periods of fuzziness.

Shits gonna get serious from here on in. FML!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> Do you think you'll get hemorrhoids?



fingers crossed


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . . as suspected, less cals and moar cardio.
> 
> They took away a lot of fats and I really felt it today after a killer cardio session this morning.
> 
> ...



ECA Bro.  It's your friend right about now.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . . as suspected, less cals and moar cardio.
> 
> They took away a lot of fats and I really felt it today after a killer cardio session this morning.
> 
> ...



coffee with mct oil..thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> ECA Bro.  It's your friend right about now.



Ephedrine is a no-go around here. I guess I could substitute with meth?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> coffee with mct oil..thank me later



Tell me moar. MCT is outside my diet thou


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tell me moar. MCT is outside my diet thou



mct is a fat but acts like carb in your body..its processed through liver and goes straight into your blood giving you energy like carbs do..it will not be stored as fat but will be burned for energy and will increase your overall fat burning.. combined with the right coffee(very important) it will give you the clear mind,lots of energy ext.,..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Ephedrine is a no-go around here. I guess I could substitute with meth?



See if the pharmacy sells Bronkaid and or Primeatine Tablets.  There is Ephedrine in both.  It's sold OTC here but I don't know about Aussie.  It's about $5-7 US dollars for a box of 24.  200mg C and 25mg E and you'll be able to handle the low carb days a lot better.  Ephedrine is illegal here too, in it's raw form.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> mct is a fat but acts like carb in your body..its processed through liver and goes straight into your blood giving you energy like carbs do..it will not be stored as fat but will be burned for energy and will increase your overall fat burning.. combined with the right coffee(very important) it will give you the clear mind,lots of energy ext.,..



Do you have to use it with coffee?  How much are you using per dose?  Very curious.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Do you have to use it with coffee?  How much are you using per dose?  Very curious.



with coffee you get the whole benefits because coffee helps it to travel to the brain but you can use it on its own too..for your food,salads even cooking..when you dieting and not eating carbs its the best way to get energy before workouts..i use 2tbs 2-3 times a day usually with my coffee..coffee+grass fed butter+mct oil(in the blender)=nectar of gods


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

Compared to coconut oil?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Compared to coconut oil?



coconut oil is 15% mct...those capric and caprylic acids are the most beneficial..you can use coconut at the same time in your diet but mct is like a concentrate of it because its 6X stronger


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll see if the Jews will allow it 

Thanks Sil!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

do you drink coffee?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

I drink a lot of green tea, caffeine preWO. I got no issues with coffee thou


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 21, 2013)

green tea is for gays


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> with coffee you get the whole benefits because coffee helps it to travel to the brain but you can use it on its own too..for your food,salads even cooking..when you dieting and not eating carbs its the best way to get energy before workouts..i use 2tbs 2-3 times a day usually with my coffee..coffee+grass fed butter+mct oil(in the blender)=nectar of gods



That might work.  I don't drink coffee would a regular caffeine pill work as well?  100-200mg?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 21, 2013)

XYZ said:


> That might work.  I don't drink coffee would a regular caffeine pill work as well?  100-200mg?



it should but i dont trust those caffeine pills..they are artificial and most of the time contain other synthetic stuff thus you actually doing more harm than good by using them..if you get jitters,faster heart beat,flushes ext., its a sure sign that is low quality caffeine..you can be gay like captain and make green tea+mct drink or even better yerba mate + mct...just make sure not to boil water..for green tea 140-170 and for yerba 160-180


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

XYZ said:


> See if the pharmacy sells Bronkaid and or Primeatine Tablets.  There is Ephedrine in both.  It's sold OTC here but I don't know about Aussie.  It's about $5-7 US dollars for a box of 24.  200mg C and 25mg E and you'll be able to handle the low carb days a lot better.  Ephedrine is illegal here too, in it's raw form.



The meth heads closed that window long ago.

I just found this Aussie on another board who might have some spare.

Otherwise it's Sil's oil and meth.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

I have some primatene laying around, wu me $800 ill label it antiretroviral



theCaptn' said:


> The meth heads closed that window long ago.
> 
> I just found this Aussie on another board who might have some spare.
> 
> Otherwise it's Sil's oil and meth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Yesterday I took the day off work. Middle of winter, 20C and sunny. Fuck work.

Alternated Bi's and Tri's - Im noticing some major strength increases on this MENT. Like nothing else. Was curling 20kg easily, where previously 17.5kg would be the heaviest I could handle with good form.

The extra cardio is noticably harder - especially after weights. Did a 5min warm up, hit 45min HIIT on the eliptical, then 10min warm down on the cycle. I was fucked after that. Dragged my arse to the sauna and drank my shake. Sat there for probably 20min chatting away to this chunky shelia.

Send the rest of the day running errands, shopping. Getting close to meal time I start feeling weird and light headed.

Weights slipped under 110kg. Starting to see lines running up my abdomen first thing in the morning. Tonight is World War Z, Indian Food and Blowjob night


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Hit some SFW with a mate today. Did some light chest, followed by some quad work. Big 15/15 superset leg extensions with leg press, then ham curls with leg press. Really focussed on the squeeze, then with the press kept my legs close together. Knocked out some cardio after, legs were cactus after 30min.

Hit Ching Chong China massage for an hour in the afternoon. No happy ending  Saw World War Z  Just finished a great Indian meal.  Now for that BJ


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2013)

45 min of hiit, fuck that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 22, 2013)

fuuuuuuck that


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 22, 2013)

What the fuck is cardio?


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2013)

phentermine or adderal...a cutting man's best friend...won't miss a thing with those...


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> 45 min of hiit, fuck that.



really it's only 22.5 min's in Aussieville....the time change makes it shorter..


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2013)

Why the drop in fats if youre doing a keto?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why the drop in fats if youre doing a keto?



I don't believe I'm doing keto


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

s2h said:


> phentermine or adderal...a cutting man's best friend...won't miss a thing with those...



We got duramine - same deal I think. I've got like 10 caps stashed. Chicks can get that pretty easily around here if they're overweight


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 22, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> with coffee you get the whole benefits because coffee helps it to travel to the brain but you can use it on its own too..for your food,salads even cooking..when you dieting and not eating carbs its the best way to get energy before workouts..i use 2tbs 2-3 times a day usually with my coffee..coffee+grass fed butter+mct oil(in the blender)=nectar of gods



Or udos choice!


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> We got duramine - same deal I think. I've got like 10 caps stashed. Chicks can get that pretty easily around here if they're overweight


duramine is the same as phentermine..the addys release more dopamine so there is more mental focus and a fresher feeling..stuff is a life saver when on a heavy cut...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

s2h said:


> duramine is the same as phentermine..the addys release more dopamine so there is more mental focus and a fresher feeling..stuff is a life saver when on a heavy cut...



Im saving mine for when shit gets nearly unbearable . . which I can see is not too far off. If I take one cap EOD I can drag out my stash for 20 days. 

My GF has a 30 day script, Im trying to convince her to get another script, because she loves me etc. I'l probably have to bribe/blackmail her


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Hmm... I'm a little bloated from this MENT. Weights hovered back up to 112kg. 

I don't have much AI left - option is to switch to some emergency letro or drop the MENT till my AIs arrive.

Letro's some nasty shit IMO ... Decisions


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

How far are you into the ment? How much longer was the planned ment run? Letro is in pills, caps or research chem? If you have pills or good research, you could always jut soft pedal the dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Just finished week 2, I was going to push it for another 4 weeks. 

The letro is 2.5mg/ml liquid research, had to for years! what dose would you recommend?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm with you not a huge fan of letro... I was sent some 2.5 mg letro accidentally instead of adex. I didnt even say anything cause I figure it was about the same. But no not really.  I had tabs and cut them into quads after running a pill a day for a week and feeling like i was hit by a car, my joints hurt so bad. one quad  daily so somewhere around .625 mg a day worked fine at keeping the bloat away, and my joint pain was fine at that dose.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Might try that dose EOD - it'll only be for s few weeks


----------



## s2h (Jun 23, 2013)

What else are you taking AAS wise with the MENT?....any other issues other then mentioned?


----------



## s2h (Jun 23, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I have terrible tendonitis in my right bicep...but only one exercise causes it to flare up...reverse grip barbell curls...one rep is all it takes...weird......working around injuries is life for me...torn mcl...completely blown out shoulder...partially torn left bicep and tricep...anyway...be glad all you got I tendonitus



Do you get A.R.T. from a sports chiro?..might look into it..bicep tendon issue is likely starting in your back/rear delt/sub scrap area..I have bicep tendon issues from a torn rotator cuff and bone spur..the A.R.T. pretty much gets me feeling good for a month or better...

But the actual A.R.T. pretty much sucks...not fun..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

s2h said:


> What else are you taking AAS wise with the MENT?....any other issues other then mentioned?



Just 100mg cyp 2x a week. No other sides


----------



## s2h (Jun 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Just 100mg cyp 2x a week. No other sides



How much and what AI you running now?..as you can see I'm too lazy to read your log


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Aromasin - running 10mg 3x a week to stretch it out. Weights bounced up 3lbs - feels like water.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Anywho, emergency stash has arrived!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 24, 2013)

fuck aromasin..let the tits grow


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2013)

Racked up a good back session this morning. 

Started of with some narrow grip pull downs - high rep, focus on the negative.

Next 4 sets of Yates rows, 20-16-14-12 reps.

Seated cable rows, same rep range as above.

Finished with behind the back BB shrugs - 3 sets of 14. Got a real good contraction going. Love this movement.

40min of HIIT on the elliptical, with 10min warm down on the cycle. A good 15min sauna to round it off.

Weights up a little, like 3lbs but I think it's water. Going pop those aromasin E3D.

Bit of extra in the vial, so I'll be pinning 75mg of MENT with 100mg of Cyp.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> What the fuck is cardio?



It's something fatty's use to try and get lean.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why the drop in fats if youre doing a keto?



It's probably not keto.  He's got to cut calories somewhere, and protein is the last thing to go.

That's just been my experience with TP.


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Anywho, emergency stash has arrived!



SO nice.


----------



## independent (Jun 24, 2013)

XYZ said:


> It's probably not keto.  He's got to cut calories somewhere, and protein is the last thing to go.
> 
> That's just been my experience with TP.



That makes sense.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2013)

he gots the real shit. Research chems are so gay.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

It's been a fkg weird day. The 75mg MENT blew my head off. 24 hrs later I'm still amped off my head like I was the first pin.

Sweating like a hooded rapist through spin class, nearly lost my shit a few times. Legs were like lead until halfway through then powered through the rest. 

Can't decide whether I'm beefing up or leaning out or both. Weight is still up a little but I'm ripping through cardio. Expect this aromasin to kick in within a few days.


----------



## s2h (Jun 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Anywho, emergency stash has arrived!



You have to take a equity loan to get that box...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> You have to take a equity loan to get that box...



Surprising not, assuming its legit.


----------



## ROID (Jun 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's been a fkg weird day. The 75mg MENT blew my head off. 24 hrs later I'm still amped off my head like I was the first pin.
> 
> Sweating like a hooded rapist through spin class, nearly lost my shit a few times. Legs were like lead until halfway through then powered through the rest.
> 
> Can't decide whether I'm beefing up or leaning out or both. Weight is still up a little but I'm ripping through cardio. Expect this aromasin to kick in within a few days.



You should up the dose until you actually rape someone. 
You're welcome.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 26, 2013)

Cap did your ment come in raw form?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Cap did your ment come in raw form?



No man, came as oil. There's a chance it's a fake but I'm not sure what. Def not test or tren.

 It may be inj anadrol, which I've never tried. Idk. It's def some strong shit.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> No man, came as oil. There's a chance it's a fake but I'm not sure what. Def not test or tren.
> 
> It may be inj anadrol, which I've never tried. Idk. It's def some strong shit.



I'd like to try, have some powder just not sure how to make it injectable.  Is yours geneza?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

How are you feeling mentally?  The process of food making, training and cardio gets mind-numbing after awhile doesn't it?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How are you feeling mentally?  The process of food making, training and cardio gets mind-numbing after awhile doesn't it?



he has slaves for that


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2013)

XYZ said:


> How are you feeling mentally?  The process of food making, training and cardio gets mind-numbing after awhile doesn't it?



Yeah I'm a fkg zombie at times. I'm going to need a day off soon


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2013)

Cardio was a struggle today. Has some shit on, so living off tuna. Not blowing the diet, just getting very fkg over tuna. 

Dropped some moar weight, waist is tightening up, vascularity is coming through arms, moar defined delts. Quads solid fkg steel but they're so sore.

Gears etc


----------



## s2h (Jun 28, 2013)

I hate tuna....there's a guy at the gym that eats it out of the pouches all the time..I can smell when he is around..ruins my day..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

s2h said:


> I hate tuna....there's a guy at the gym that eats it out of the pouches all the time..I can smell when he is around..ruins my day..



I eat it with lemon juice, a little diced onion and raw garlic


----------



## s2h (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I eat it with lemon juice, a little diced onion and raw garlic



The women must love you...they could save your load and use it as a seafood condiment..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

I had orange roughy tonight. Tasty, but very unfilling.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^stop burning your food babe


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

It's mostly onion, but yeah. GYCH!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

orange roughy is extremely high in mercury..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> orange roughy is extremely high in mercury..



Less so than the Thames


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> orange roughy is extremely high in mercury..



You're right of course. At least all the tuna I eat offsets it. Orange Roughy is the bb fish of choice apparently


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're right of course. At least all the tuna I eat offsets it. Orange Roughy is the bb fish of choice apparently



yeah because bb's are epitome of health.. apparently


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You're right of course. At least all the tuna I eat offsets it. Orange Roughy is the bb fish of choice apparently



tuna wont offset it..activated charcoal will..it binds heavy metals when used


----------



## s2h (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice orange roughy and no carbs....that's gonna come out well....toilet bowl will look like the Valdez oil spill..

Take pictures please...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> tuna wont offset it..activated charcoal will..it binds heavy metals when used



Yeah I know how heavy metals work. I was meaning as tuna is my main fish source, my mercury intake won't be too high.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I know how heavy metals work. I was meaning as tuna is my main fish source, my mercury intake won't be too high.



there are places and times for the jokes like that but this log aint the one


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I had orange roughy tonight. Tasty, but very unfilling.



Dont overdue the orange roughy. It's quite oily. It will lead to some very interesting terd challenge candidates. My super market had a sale and I bought like 6 pounds of it. I ate alot of it over the next several days and my shits had a ton of oil it it.  But enjoy you food...Smacznego


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dont overdue the orange roughy. It's quite oily. It will lead to some very interesting terd challenge candidates. My super market had a sale and I bought like 6 pounds of it. I ate alot of it over the next several days and my shits had a ton of oil it it.  But enjoy you food...Smacznego



Thanks, and I won't be. I'm thinking once a week. My mates wife took out the NABBA in Italy last month - that was an integral part of her prep.

I tell you what. I fkg smashed the gym for 2 hrs - pecs, bis, tris, a bit of back.

I'm convinced this MENT is the real deal. Starting to look full and jacked - weight isn't really dropping much, but I'm tightening up nicely. I'll get some pics shortly. 

Gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Check this out:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=3NY2hwwDXjQ&desktop_uri=/watch?v=3NY2hwwDXjQ


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Thanks, and I won't be. I'm thinking once a week. My mates wife took out the NABBA in Italy last month - that was an integral part of her prep.
> 
> I tell you what. I fkg smashed the gym for 2 hrs - pecs, bis, tris, a bit of back.
> 
> ...



great pics bro!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> great pics bro!



It's all the gears I've been taking!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

get naked


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's all the gears I've been taking!



It's all the mercury you've been taking


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 28, 2013)

Thoughts on Lee Anne's physique? Her back is amazing in real life.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2013)

incredible


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

Found a good article on MENT:

*Trestolone (Ment) Explained*
_by Mike Arnold
_
Trestolone ace, more popularly known as Ment, has developed quite a reputation over the last several years for being an exceedingly potent steroid. Combined with its initial long-term absence from the market, its current limited availability, and a market nearly devoid of high quality clones, its allure among steroid users has been further increased, taking on an almost super-drug status similar to what we saw when the now defunct Parabolan ceased production.

However, unlike most of the AAS which have hit the market in the last several years, Ment does not owe its popularity to enterprising OTC supplement companies or blackmarket dealers, but to legitimate medical research which has made its way into the BB?ing community. Ment was originally developed in the 1960?s, but recent interest has been generated by both the Population Council and the research-based pharmaceutical company Schering, due to their extensive investigation into Ment for the purposes of male birth control and hormone replacement therapy. This has resulted in some impressive findings, leading to the discovery of a steroid displaying a unique embodiment of traits, which are ideally suited to the muscle building process.

Belonging to the 19-nor family of steroids, Ment is more properly known as 7-alpha-methyl-nortestosterone, yet despite its close association to this class of steroids, Ment displays several characteristics more commonly attributed to Testosterone. Nowhere is this more evident than in the area of male sexual functioning. Anyone who has been around the steroid subculture long enough is aware that the 19-nor family of drugs is notorious for causing sexual dysfunction in males. Side effects such as low libido and/or the inability to obtain an erection characterize the use of steroids like Nandrolone or Trenbolone and led to the coining of terms such as ?Deca-dick? and ?Tren-dick?. While the humor inherent in such language is apparent, those who suffer with these self-inflicted maladies generally don?t find it a laughing matter.

This is where Ment differs. In fact, Ment is the only steroid in production today that is capable of sustaining normal male physiology in the complete absence of testosterone, including sexual functioning. This is one of the vital traits which has qualified Ment for consideration as a male contraceptive and hormone replacement therapy, as sexual dysfunction would be an unacceptable side effect in users seeking medical treatment for these reasons.
With regard to cycle set-up, the inclusion of Ment allows for the revision of one of its most basic tenants, which traditionally says that testosterone should be included in every cycle. Although I personally do not agree with that philosophy in all cases, there are many good reasons why Testosterone should generally be included in one?s cycle. However, Ment changes all that, making the inclusion of Testosterone optional and not a necessity. All the side effects which normally present themselves in a state of Testosterone deficiency are absent when Ment is employed. This is a big advantage unique to Ment alone and which enables an AASA user to think outside the box when designing his/her cycle.

Ment demonstrates a strong binding affinity for the AR receptor, being greater than that of Testosterone and even Nandrolone. Like Testosterone, it also has the ability to aromatize, making the concomitant use of an AI desirable in times of estrogen excess. As most AAS users are aware and which recent research confirms, estrogen plays a role in the muscle growth process both directly and indirectly, which is part of the reason why aromatizable steroids often impart superior mass gains compared to their non-aromatizing counterparts. So, while aromatization is beneficial in part, it can quickly be turned into a negative quality if not properly managed, resulting in side effects such as: gynecomastia, water retention, heightened blood pressure, increased HPTA suppression, mood swings, and the accumulation of additional bodyfat.

Other defining characteristics of Ment include a lack of DHT conversion and like most injectable preparations, Ment is also non-hepatotoxic in nature. In addition, Ment does not bind to sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG), increasing the potency of this drug considerably. When administering drugs such as testosterone, over 95% of the injected steroid ultimately ends up either attaching to SHBG, converting to DHT, or aromatizing into estrogen, leaving only a small amount of the original dose left for muscle building functions. Once a hormone attaches to the protein SHBG, it remains bound (in most cases) for the entire life of the steroid, rendering it completely useless. AAS which avoid SHBG binding allow a significantly greater percentage of the injected drug to reach its intended target at the androgen receptor and initiate the muscle growth process.

When determining Ment?s suitability as a prescription medication for male contraception or HRT, its effect on the prostate is of critical importance. This make or break factor was evaluated right from the start, with promising results. Research shows that Ment has a lesser effect on the prostate compared to testosterone per effective dose, reducing the potential risk of prostate issues in older men receiving treatment for HRT or otherwise. While younger users typically pay little heed to this aspect of their health, they may be glad they did later on down the road.

One area where Ment isn?t quite so friendly is that of HPTA suppression. Research shows that Ment is a full 12X as suppressive as Testosterone on a mg to mg basis. However, this side effect is deemed to be a necessary benefit when looking to develop this drug as a birth control medication. Any steroid used for birth control purposes requires an exceptionally high success rate at preventing pregnancy, and that will only come by way of significant suppression of spermatogenesis. In reality, most steroid users end up largely infertile by cycle?s end anyway, due to the number and quantity of AAS used.
Now let?s move onto the more exciting stuff; namely its ability to build muscle tissue. Most AAS users are primarily interested in one thing, which is??How much muscle will this stuff really help me add?? While this question is impossible to answer, due to the numerous influential variables involved, we can look to both medical research and real-world experience to help provide us with a clearer picture of what to expect. The following quote is an excerpt taken from a study comparing the effects of Testosterone and Trestolone:

Study comparing Ment to Testosterone: ?The ability of 7 alpha-methyl-19-nortestosterone acetate (MENT) to increase the weights of ventral prostate and seminal vesicles of castrated rats was four times higher than that of testosterone, while its effect on the weights of bulbocavernosus plus levator ani muscles (muscle), was 10 times that of testosterone.(Endocrinology. 1992 Jun;130(6):3677-83.)?

Referencing the paragraph above, we see that Ment delivers 10X the myotropic effect (muscle building) of testosterone, on a mg to mg basis. Based on these figures, this would make Ment more potent than any other non-toxic injectable currently sold on the market. I comparison to the exceedingly potent steroid Trenbolone, which is often used as a benchmark for potency, Ment outperforms it by a full 250%.

It is important to note that the results witnessed in this study were obtained by using primates as test subjects, so while it is likely that the results will translate pretty well to humans, there is no substitute for real-world human testing being conducted specifically for the purpose of performance enhancement. The overwhelming majority of our BB?ing knowledge, as it relates to the optimal application of PED for the purpose of muscle growths, was gained through the combined experience of generations of athletes. While quality versions of this steroid are scarce, enough individuals have experimented with this steroid at this point in time, for us to have a good idea of what to expect.

First of all, the BB?r should not expect to grow muscle at 10X the rate of Testosterone at an equivalent dose, but there is no doubt that one?s gains will measurably surpass what is attainable with an equal dose of Testosterone. Out of the few dozen people I have personally known who have used this steroid and based on the user experiences of others I am aware of, I would most aptly describe this steroid as a type of ?super-testosterone?, in terms of results. Visually, the musculature tends to take on a similar appearance. This is not a great steroid for contest prep or achieving a hard & dry look, but if sheer bulk accompanied by some water retention is what you?re looking for, Ment will deliver. Like Testosterone, estrogen-induced water retention can be substantially reduced with the concurrent use of an AI, allowing a decently hard & dry appearance to manifest.

Even though Ment may behave similarly to Testosterone in terms of visual results & side effects, it is important to note that Ment?s ability to trigger these side effects at equivalent doses is much more exaggerated compared to testosterone. This is due largely to its increased androgenic potency. According to use feedback, Ment also carries with it the risk of developing certain ?tren-like? sides in some users, especially at higher dosages, although not all users have reported this.

As far as dosing is concerned, no definitive guidelines have yet been formed, although in my opinion it is likely that Ment will probably end up being dosed along the same lines as Trenbolone, with the average dose falling somewhere 200-500 mg per week. Of course, not all users will adhere to these guidelines, with some electing to administer a more hearty dosage. Overall, we are looking at a very potent steroid, both on paper and in the real-world, which is capable of eliciting serious gains in mass & strength over a relatively short period of time. As availability increases, look for this steroid to take up a more permanent residence in the arsenals of BB?rs and strength athletes alike.


----------



## s2h (Jun 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Thoughts on Lee Anne's physique? Her back is amazing in real life.



She looks great.....nice glutes


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

I have never met or heard of anyone dying from mercury poisoning due to eating fish.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 29, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have never met or heard of anyone dying from mercury poisoning due to eating fish.



I think the fear is that long term exposure to mercury and other heavy metals is neurological damage.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 29, 2013)

because they dont..unless you eat thermometers for dinner..but constant exposure to mercury will lead to lots of health complications..it depends on lots of factors too..how strong your immune system is,how often you are exposed to ext.,..but it will definately have its consequences..child has big chances of slow brain development if mother been eating high mercury fish..your kidneys,memory,mood,gut and tons of other things will be affected..if you have been having all these issues and cant seem find the cause there's a big chance that your dental amalgam might be the one..it has 50% of mercury and leaches it to your body over time..hope this helps


----------



## independent (Jun 29, 2013)

Time for a spicy tuna hand roll topped with masago.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

Sil's going to scare everyone into becoming tofu eating hippies


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought that to


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

dont eat tofu..worst food ever


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking less fat and moar jerked. But not jerked enough. 242lbs, unpumped:


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 30, 2013)

Clean your room....


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 30, 2013)

drop your pants


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> drop your pants



But I wasn't horny!


----------



## ROID (Jul 1, 2013)

You should try p90x and use moar gears.

IMO


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)

captn quit


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

so weird i weigh less than you


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> captn quit



NFW man, shits starting to kick! 

Ignoring the pale hairiness, am I started to look semi-jerked yet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so weird i weigh less than you



I'm about 109-108 now.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> NFW man, shits starting to kick!
> 
> Ignoring the pale hairiness, am I started to look semi-jerked yet?



soft hands


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

It's the cold pressed virgin coconut oil


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

109 pounds...huge


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

Metrics!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

fuck that


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

awesome! an fast


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)

No shit! Who is it????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 3, 2013)

george michael


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

there was a glory hole in another cubical..just sayin'


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you have a wide chest or small arms?


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> there was a glory hole in another cubical..just sayin'




omfg this guys a moderator here


----------



## villan (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil's going to scare everyone into becoming tofu eating hippies



he's a beast for sure


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)

^^lol my bitch from md


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Do you have a wide chest or small arms?



Both actually.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

villan said:


> omfg this guys a moderator here



Who's this? Azza's pet fish?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

I was gonna say


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2013)

How long have you been on the nutrition plan at TP?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> How long have you been on the nutrition plan at TP?



Into week 8. Started hi-lo-lo


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Both actually.



Me too, if I wasn't a blub we'd have a similar shape, my hips are bigger though.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Into week 8. Started hi-lo-lo


Haha, sorry to say its still the easy part. Wait until the end when they take your water and sodium. You will know what hell feels like. Oh, and the added cardio they keep giving you is also a lot of fun.....

How many sessions of cardio do you have this week?


----------



## Bowden (Jul 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> NFW man, shits starting to kick!
> 
> Ignoring the pale hairiness, am I started to look semi-jerked yet?



Good work Captn.
What is you bf% goal and target weight?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you need to try a diff rep range or something


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Do you get A.R.T. from a sports chiro?..might look into it..bicep tendon issue is likely starting in your back/rear delt/sub scrap area..I have bicep tendon issues from a torn rotator cuff and bone spur..the A.R.T. pretty much gets me feeling good for a month or better...
> 
> But the actual A.R.T. pretty much sucks...not fun..


lol...doctors...I wish


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, sorry to say its still the easy part. Wait until the end when they take your water and sodium. You will know what hell feels like. Oh, and the added cardio they keep giving you is also a lot of fun.....
> 
> How many sessions of cardio do you have this week?



I thought that might be the case. As I posted on your log, I'm starting to appreciate what you went through to win the transformation. Obviously life's going to get miserable for a while. I'm already scatter brained. 

I'm on ED HIIT, have been for a month now. I'm averaging about 6 days a week, but I'm going to throw in double cardio to ensure I get the right amount in.

Goal is to stay above 220, of be happy with 12%, but XYZ is telling me 10% is achievable. 

GEARS!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2013)

My last prep was 9 cardio sessions a week and the prep before was 10 sessions a week at the end. It was insane but it worked.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

how much you weigh now? POUNDS


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 4, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how much you weigh now? POUNDS



Me? 237.6.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 4, 2013)

I think you can then


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

Been a tough couple of days low carb but training and cardio have been on point. A lot moar stretching and sauna time this weeks which helps a lot.

Ridiculously scatterbrained though and easily distracted. It's fkg irritating tbh.

I've bumped my test up to 400mg, split into two doses. MENT remains at 50mg ED. I'll push it out another week or 2 before dropping it out.

Training has been great, have a tonne of extra energy and strength is up there. Got chest/back push - pull which I haven't done for a while. Spin class will follow. Brought a polar to see how many cals I'm burning. Easily over 800 during spin.

GEARS!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

i would recommend you to start getting rid of that carb dependency..you feel much more better,focused and productive once you've ditched them..not to mention your whole general health will improve and you'll be ripped most of the times


----------



## s2h (Jul 5, 2013)

I recommend you wear one of those tour de France pointed helmets in the spin class...

Might as well look realistic...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> I recommend you wear one of those tour de France pointed helmets in the spin class...
> 
> Might as well look realistic...



This is literally the best idea I have heard this month so far. Why not get the USPS spandex outfit as well?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i would recommend you to start getting rid of that carb dependency..you feel much more better,focused and productive once you've ditched them..not to mention your whole general health will improve and you'll be ripped most of the times



Sil Im just eating what Im told to, cause thats what Ive paid $$$ for.

Once this is over, Im going to pick your Jew brain on a few things.

GEARS!


----------



## s2h (Jul 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> This is literally the best idea I have heard this month so far. Why not get the USPS spandex outfit as well?



He could pin 3cc's in there to top off the reality moment..


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Sil Im just eating what Im told to, cause thats what Ive paid $$$ for.
> 
> Once this is over, Im going to pick your Jew brain on a few things.
> 
> GEARS!



you should have saved those shekels..i would have turned you into aussie adonis for free in no time


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> you should have saved those shekels..i would have turned you into aussie adonis for free in no time



Ok that's a deal. From October


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 5, 2013)

or 1st of january?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> or 1st of january?



How about September? This finishes in August.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

anytime you ready..i'm gonna make you new born organicist


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

I scored a full months script of phentermine!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2013)

i dont know you anymore


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i dont know you anymore



Chill bro. They're organic.


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I scored a full months script of phentermine!



Gotta love you some organic natural grass fed free range phentermine while suffering like the last Jew in the oven that's low on gas..

Body by pharmacology....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

s2h said:


> Gotta love you some organic natural grass fed free range phentermine while suffering like the last Jew in the oven that's low on gas..
> 
> Body by pharmacology....



In your professional opinion, when do you recommend starting these?


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> In your professional opinion, when do you recommend starting these?



How long after each meal on low carb day do you become hungery?...and his far apart are your meals?

Also don't use clean with phentermine...your CNS will feel like a breaker switch flipped....not good..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Meals about every 3 hrs. I have a good handle on my hunger so far.


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

1/2 tab in the am.....on low days....at first it will really murder your appetite...so put your meals on the clock for when they need to be consumed..or you may forget and miss a meal.....on high days I would skip it for now...

Whatever you do don't lay a rail down with it...it will burn the hair out of your nose....well unless you have a hairy nose with lots of hard chuncky salty greenish brown boogers...then by all means fire away..

Did you know eating your boogers boost your immune system?..I highly recommend it...well until they pull your sodium..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Caps unfortunately. I guess I could put half in a glass of water though.


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Caps unfortunately. I guess I could put half in a glass of water though.




You can cut em in half on a flat cutting board and then evenly disperse the compound between the 2 half caps....just put a piece of scotch tape over the extra one..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Good advices s2h


----------



## s2h (Jul 6, 2013)

I tries


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2013)

Coffee was my friend at the end. I also made very strong black tea at times.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

Not much going on, battling a cold. Fasted cardio on low carb day blows. 

I'm living off preWO formulas, I should hit those phentermine. I'm going to finish off the MENT this week I think.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 9, 2013)

^^^azza?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

It's all on point knigglet. 

I'm burning a minimum of 1k cal/45 min per cardio session.

 I'm just on auto-pilot plowing thru it all. 

GeARs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

poor guy


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

Dude it feels like I've burnt a tonne of muscle and little to no bf. I'm sitting on 235, which suggests its just a mind fuck. But it is fkg my mind for sure


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

if you want me to be honest....i don't see the results from all this work you are doing(progress is there,but you are describing torture)....you are def better than 260.....not everyone is going to respond like heavy to this brutality


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2013)

I can always rely on your honesty 

You could be right KOS. The GF is seeing results, but I'm not. My expectations are higher though. I'll be speaking to TP this weekend for their perspective.

I'm in week 9 now, I'm going to see this through regardless.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

good attidude....no doubt you are smaller than you started...a woman is going to appreciate that....your upperbody mass is so precious though....moreso in your case....she def wouldn't understand that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 9, 2013)

one thing I just thought of is we are only seeing a few pics....you could be much improved from angles we arent seeing or didn't see?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 10, 2013)

its simple..you put your body through too much stress..stress releases cortisol..cortisol eats away your muscles thus progress is slow..the key is to enjoy what you doing..try this approach


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> its simple..you put your body through too much stress..stress releases cortisol..cortisol eats away your muscles thus progress is slow..the key is to enjoy what you doing..try this approach



Heard of GEARS?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 10, 2013)

You are mind-fuc*ing yourself.  GICH.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 10, 2013)

XYZ said:


> You are mind-fuc*ing yourself.  GICH.



I fuck your avatar in my mind everytime I see it.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 10, 2013)

^^gich.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I can always rely on your honesty
> 
> You could be right KOS. The GF is seeing results, but I'm not. My expectations are higher though. I'll be speaking to TP this weekend for their perspective.
> 
> I'm in week 9 now, I'm going to see this through regardless.


Capt'n you may want to dial 1-800-Call-Saney, he will give you the poop.


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's all on point knigglet.
> 
> I'm burning a minimum of 1k cal/45 min per cardio session.
> 
> ...



Thats nuts. Im doing 20 min of hiit on the bike and it says im only burning 200 cals.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 10, 2013)

you have to be burning more than 200, I burn more than that getting laid


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats nuts. Im doing 20 min of hiit on the bike and it says im only burning 200 cals.



Like with zero resistance and a gentle pace?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

jogging a mile burns less than two hundred cals....don't know where you are getting these crazy numbers from


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

Try sprinting a 1/3, jogging 1/3 then sprinting a 1/3


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

That's probably a little unrealistic - think of it as a series of 2min sprints followed by 1min jogging. 

I throw in various resistance for shits n giggles. Trust me, you'll burn the cals


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

are you going by a heart rate monitor or the readout on equipment?


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Like with zero resistance and a gentle pace?



I Do the bike on level 5, i do my off time at 90 rpms and my on at 125rpms. My heartrate is around 155.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> are you going by a heart rate monitor or the readout on equipment?



You could have a point KOS. I did treadmill on a different machine with more intensity for the same period of time 







However my monitor during spin would smash that number, so you can take it as ballpark.

I've got a new polar in the mail, will update on some more accurate readings.

@ moe. If that's 5/10 that's way too low. If that's 5/20 ... You're not even close. I'll get my max heart rate up to 195 and keep it there for up to 5min during spin. Resistance will be 17-20/20. I use actual bike shoes so I can clip in, and at that resistance the pull from the up-stroke nearly rips the frikken bike apart


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You could have a point KOS. I did treadmill on a different machine with more intensity for the same period of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have the level too low, if i go higher it just burns the quads. Im a slacker.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

195!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I might have the level too low, if i go higher it just burns the quads. Im a slacker.



That's a conditioning issue, takes time to build it up muscular endurance. My muscular endurance is still lagging behind my fitness, but that could be related to ED cardio.


----------



## s2h (Jul 10, 2013)

Keep at it Cpt....I have a guy 2 days out from a bigger show...he looks like death and feels like it..

If you don't feel like hammered whale shit then your not I real shape....with your supp plan you won't lose much muscle...that's what its for ..preservation..

Being in real contest shape is as close to death as death..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

So what you're trying to say is ....



GEARS!


----------



## s2h (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep gearz....tren...mast..test...var..proviron...halo..

They will lead you to the promise land of the ripped and diced....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the following on hand:

60ml cut mix 
30ml mast E
30ml tren A
400 x 25mg AY var tabs


----------



## cube789 (Jul 11, 2013)

impressive man, ive seen that auzzie customs show and thay are a hard bunch of cunts, lol always picking on the chinks. 
i always feel sorry for them, then it turns out they got like a kilo of heroin inside them, or are carrying thousands of sust amps in their suitcase. muppets.


----------



## s2h (Jul 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got the following on hand:
> 
> 60ml cut mix
> 30ml mast E
> ...




What is the cut mix.....mixed with?


----------



## Watson (Jul 11, 2013)

cube789 said:


> impressive man, ive seen that auzzie customs show and thay are a hard bunch of cunts, lol always picking on the chinks.
> i always feel sorry for them, then it turns out they got like a kilo of heroin inside them, or are carrying thousands of sust amps in their suitcase. muppets.



u need to see sydney airport in person bro, chinks are like 8 out of 10 on a normal day.............


----------



## Watson (Jul 11, 2013)

main st in sydney city is called "george st" and if u played spot the aussie there..........well ud be there for 3 fucken days sometimes.............


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> What is the cut mix.....mixed with?



TestP-mastP-TrenA 50mg of each /ml


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's a conditioning issue, takes time to build it up muscular endurance. My muscular endurance is still lagging behind my fitness, but that could be related to ED cardio.



I thought the point of hiit was just getting the heart rate up? Does it really matter what level of resistence as long as you get your heart rate up?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought the point of hiit was just getting the heart rate up? Does it really matter what level of resistence as long as you get your heart rate up?



Like with weight training it's good to change it up - in any spin class they'll have speed tracks with lower resistance, intervals with medium resistance, and mountain climbs with high resistance. Each track is divided into 3-5 stages, with each stage slightly more resistance and tempo.

A good instructor will have killer legs. Check out velodrome sprinters thighs for a reference.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought the point of hiit was just getting the heart rate up? Does it really matter what level of resistence as long as you get your heart rate up?


BigMoe I wouldn't worry about the electronics on the exercise equipment too much, If your sweating your ass off and sucking wind your doing the Job.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok just woke after 2 day lo carb. 

Trace of upper abs appearing and starting to look semi-respectable (IMO)

235 on the scales.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 11, 2013)

waist looking waaay better ....almost see a vshape....man...im a little motivated


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2013)

More gear.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> More gear.



I'm thinking that too, however results are flowing without much gear.

I've got a 10 day holiday start of Aug, so I'm reluctant to start anything before then, although perhaps var could be an idea.

@KOS - I think I was fatter than I cared to admit when I started this. Easily +20% on reflection.

Any ego, just taken a shot of Dorian Yates Black Bombs - JFC!!!!


----------



## s2h (Jul 11, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> TestP-mastP-TrenA 50mg of each /ml



I see....my kinda mix...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> I see....my kinda mix...



Advices?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking good, Capp!


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice work capt'n. Looking good. Nice log too! I remember your log back in the day when you did an insane cycle and everyone said you wouldn't make it out alive. I never did see the end of that log as I was away for a while. You were doing some crazy doses.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks fellas


----------



## s2h (Jul 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Advices?



In the last 6 weeks use the mix EOD and add 50mg tren A and 25mg mast P to it..prop is fine at 50mg..

Start var at 50mg ed and bump it every 2 weeks by 25mg..get some halotestin for the last 2-3 weeks...

That would be a good for a show...

As I think of it...what are you cutting for?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

Cutting for the hell of it, want to see what I've got!

So you're saying start the Var now them?


----------



## s2h (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep....if your 6 weeks out or less....along with the other 3 compounds....its all about getting hard and dry with good balance..

Sides will be bare min on this cycle ...even if tren bothers you it won't be nearly as bad this way..

Get sliced brother...


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> Yep....if your 6 weeks out or less....along with the other 3 compounds....*its all about getting hard *and dry with good balance..
> 
> Sides will be bare min on this cycle ...even if tren bothers you it won't be nearly as bad this way..
> 
> Get sliced brother...



(he knows)


----------



## independent (Jul 12, 2013)

The captn makes me hard.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm looking at about 22lbs loss in nearly 9wks ...


----------



## Tesla (Jul 12, 2013)

That brutha in the back of the 1st pic is killing me. 

Good werk, Capp!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 12, 2013)

wtf?!?that guy is not real its a ghost,right?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 12, 2013)

God damn captn'. turned the corner! Looking right!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2013)

Tesla said:


> That brutha in the back of the 1st pic is killing me.
> 
> Good werk, Capp!!



Dude's pretty cool. He's like 5'5" and 200lb jacked ... And natty!


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2013)

The guy standing behind "croc dundee dem" is wearing the same outfit as you capt. Very bizarre. All thats missing is azza bent over in the distance. Sil?


----------



## SFW (Jul 12, 2013)

Lookin leaner btw


----------



## cube789 (Jul 13, 2013)

SFW said:


> The guy standing behind "croc dundee dem" is wearing the same outfit as you capt. Very bizarre. All thats missing is azza bent over in the distance. Sil?


lols


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

How many times a week do you train arms?


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice to see the gears abuse is paying off.

Looking good hombre and I mean that.

Now go take a picture of that lady in the background and post it up.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How many times a week do you train arms?



This was a serious question. I know youve said they need to be bigger, maybe hit them 3 days a week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How many times a week do you train arms?



Delts/traps - tue
Arms- thurs
Chest - Sat or sometimes chest finished with a bunch of deadlifts or rack pulls. Might throw in some other lat exercises.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> This was a serious question. I know youve said they need to be bigger, maybe hit them 3 days a week.



Overtrain them? Idk. I've still got to fit in cardio after SFW so times a little limited.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm looking at about 22lbs loss in nearly 9wks ...




Good work man! Keep hammering away!


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Overtrain them? Idk. I've still got to fit in cardio after SFW so times a little limited.



Hit them at least twice a week. Do a heavy day and a light day with high reps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Hit them at least twice a week.



.... Or you could stfu so I can get on with business


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .... Or you could stfu so I can get on with business



I could stfu but i just dont want you arms to look like saneys legs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I could stfu but i just dont want you arms to look like saneys legs.



Fair call  Any lean gains is a bonus, at this stage I just want to strip. I'll focus on problem areas when I hit my goals.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking good man! I'm like bigmoe I hi arms several times a week. They sucked ass before now my arms are becoming a stronger body parts. I've found arms can handle a beating. I know guys that went to jail scrawny as fuck. They train arms and chest EVERY day and come out with insane guns. You have a similar body type to me out arms can handle a shitload of volume. Just an idea to try bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 13, 2013)

He's in cut mode and there's a very specific training plan he will have to stick to but once he's done add some carbs and add some volume training!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

my arms suck to and I work them hARD....he has shit arm genetics...silly to act like he don't train them


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

My tris are the real issue hence weak bench etc.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

I've seen growth while in contest prep diet. But if you have a trainer listen to them.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm looking at about 22lbs loss in nearly 9wks ...



This thread just got a lot easier to rub one out to!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> My tris are the real issue hence weak bench etc.



not every one can be heavyiron with decent arms even when he is "offseason"....I would trade a testy for good arm genes


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

That gym looks hardcore! I used to train at a place like that its a killer atmosphere. The golds I'm at now is flashy and hew but full of Hindu posers with jersey shore haircuts and pointy tied shoes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> That gym looks hardcore! I used to train at a place like that its a killer atmosphere. The golds I'm at now is flashy and hew but full of Hindu posers with jersey shore haircuts and pointy tied shoes.



It's an old school joint. All 2nd hand gear, I travel 40min on the weekend to train with a mate there. I generally don't have to pay if I see the owner there.


----------



## independent (Jul 13, 2013)

I admire the captns self inflicted torture. Just very hard to do when you have to live a regular life at the same time.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I admire the captns self inflicted torture. Just very hard to do when you have to live a regular life at the same time.



Yeah it is. That's why week days im up at 430.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 14, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I admire the captns self inflicted torture. Just very hard to do when you have to live a regular life at the same time.



regular life?you mean there's another life outside the internet?


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> regular life?you mean there's another life outside the internet?



No. I have no time to train due to my internet life. Its a lot of work repping and negging.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 14, 2013)

I do the 4:30 thing to. It's nice when no one else is in the gym.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I do the 4:30 thing to. It's nice when no one else is in the gym.



True, but your whipped by 8:00pm.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol I am on my second session of training at 8 bro. After I work ten hrs. Sleep when your dead.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol I am on my second session of training at 8 bro. After I work ten hrs. Sleep when your dead.



Burning the candle at both ends like that for weeks on end only leads to two things, fatigue and overtraining.

You should know after dieting down to sub 10% BF levels, if you don't feel like complete and total sh*t, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2013)

Captn how did your vasectomy go? And how much did it cost? In U.S. dollars plz. Thanks. GYCH.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2013)

Well it works! What else is there to know? I'm sure you can find a Mexican vet who'll do it for $50, and hook you up with ketamine


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2013)

Captn, what are your thoughts on the cane toad that is over running your island and devastating the natural inhabitants ?


----------



## s2h (Jul 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah it is. That's why week days im up at 430.



I get up at 3:15am....coffee....take a dump...net life...caress my sack...protein shake...piss..pick my nose..and then leave by 4:30 for work..

See what a hour and fifteen minutes more will get you...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> I get up at 3:15am....coffee....take a dump...net life...caress my sack...protein shake...piss..pick my nose..and then leave by 4:30 for work..
> 
> See what a hour and fifteen minutes more will get you...



the 330 dump would be a welcome addition to the captn terd challenge...


----------



## s2h (Jul 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> the 330 dump would be a welcome addition to the captn terd challenge...



I get some real ass stretchers....the ones that lay up the side of the bowl...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

well . . . got a diet adjustment. TP have thrown clen into the mix, and upped cardio to 8x a week. I like to have a day off cardio, so I'll do 2x double cardio and time it in with lo-carb day. 

Speaking of clen, I came across 500g in a tub today, but all I got told about the dose was 'one scoop' which is approximately 10g. This is an actual vet product where an amount goes into a horse trough, so it isnt pure. Im thinking a scoop is probably 100mcg, so I'll try half a scoop tommorrow before fasted cardio. And NOT take pre-workout supps 

Plan is to run the clen for the next two weeks, where after I'll be taking a week's holiday. On return I'll be hitting the Var!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

lol 8x cardio per week..its beyond absurd..nobody should be doing that much..unless you wanna die early


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol 8x cardio per week..its beyond absurd..nobody should be doing that much..unless you wanna die early



It's def not sustainable nor designed to be. But it's effective, and, I'm kinda enjoying it. Sense of well-being is high right now, wondering if the clen will destroy that.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's def not sustainable nor designed to be. But it's effective, and, I'm kinda enjoying it. Sense of well-being is high right now, wondering if the clen will destroy that.



its effective if you wanna look like kenyan long distance runner..for bb purposes and general health i highly doubt that


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> its effective if you wanna look like kenyan long distance runner..for bb purposes and general health i highly doubt that



I'm not doing long distance running, I'm doing sprints. Seen a skinny sprinter or velodrome cyclist?

I've lost very little strength, and fitness and endurance have never been higher. I'm just not seeing the negatives.

I will admit thou, if I'm feeling fatigued like I did this morning, cardio is intense but no way near the prescribed protocol. In effect I'm working within my limits of safety.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

so whats your cardio looks like?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> so whats your cardio looks like?


Sassy in spandex with a hint of eyeliner


----------



## s2h (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lol 8x cardio per week..its beyond absurd..nobody should be doing that much..unless you wanna die early



I'm glad he is only doing this for fun...imagine if it was for a show...

Cpt.."I'm currently eating 4 stalks of celery ed...and doing 47 cardio sessions ew".."g'ood ay mate"....


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

he is doing it for the show..


----------



## s2h (Jul 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> he is doing it for the show..



Then he better buy 64 bushels of celery asap..


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2013)

Serious question: If youre burning lets say 300 cals per session, why not just eat 300 cals less that day and skip the cardio? 

I understand fasted cardio is going to directly burn fat, but at the end of the day, wouldnt a bigger cal deficit work similarly?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 18, 2013)

SFW said:


> Serious question: If youre burning lets say 300 cals per session, why not just eat 300 cals less that day and skip the cardio?
> 
> I understand fasted cardio is going to directly burn fat, but at the end of the day, wouldnt a bigger cal deficit work similarly?



please dont undermine TP ways of making money


----------



## Tesla (Jul 18, 2013)

SFW said:


> Serious question: If youre burning lets say 300 cals per session, why not just eat 300 cals less that day and skip the cardio?
> 
> I understand fasted cardio is going to directly burn fat, but at the end of the day, wouldnt a bigger cal deficit work similarly?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

SFW said:


> Serious question: If youre burning lets say 300 cals per session, why not just eat 300 cals less that day and skip the cardio?
> 
> I understand fasted cardio is going to directly burn fat, but at the end of the day, wouldnt a bigger cal deficit work similarly?



Good question, but wouldn't a larger deficit increase the risk of burning muscle mass?


----------



## s2h (Jul 18, 2013)

SFW said:


> Serious question: If youre burning lets say 300 cals per session, why not just eat 300 cals less that day and skip the cardio?
> 
> I understand fasted cardio is going to directly burn fat, but at the end of the day, wouldnt a bigger cal deficit work similarly?



The cardio helps keep things moving....without the cardio he would need a macro adjustment every couple days in some cases...

It also allows you to diet and not starve to death...most people running a steady food plan well below there maintence would lose more muscle and/or cheat on the plan due to being hungery 24/7...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

This is true - at least I get to eat a decent amount of food, although lo carb days are looking pretty thin


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

So here's some polar readings. Take say 10min off for before class warm up, that would be like ~30 cal?

I would say that class got 85-90% effort. 900 cal would be a good average to go by.


----------



## s2h (Jul 18, 2013)

After seeing those pics of your turds....I figured you as a Rolex man..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> After seeing those pics of your turds....I figured you as a Rolex man..



Some abo would machete my hand off!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2013)

Try wearing your rolex on your wiping hand. This should dramatically lower the desirability


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Big shift in weight, down to 224lb. Looking flat, refeed tomorrow, but I think I'll have a big carb meal tonight.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2013)

dang yo


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

more cardio


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Purple carrot and linseed blended with coconut husk enema actually


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2013)

Had this for brekky.......couldn't resist......U know u want one, Capp!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 19, 2013)

Man...looks good...gotta be healthy


----------



## Tesla (Jul 19, 2013)

I actually substituted chicken for steak.......but yeah.....not too healthy, but lots of protein. Was in a mood!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Purple carrot and linseed blended with coconut husk enema actually



rub it on your legs before sprints


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Big shift in weight, down to 224lb. Looking flat, refeed tomorrow, but I think I'll have a big carb meal tonight.



John Meadows told me that dramatic drops in weight require burgers and pizza and other fun cheat meals to get it back up. GICH!


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2013)

Good work captn. At least youre not training natty like me now.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Good work captn. At least youre not training natty like me now.



You start eating meat yet or you're still on the spinach diet?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 19, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Had this for brekky.......couldn't resist......U know u want one, Capp!!



Motherfucker


----------



## independent (Jul 19, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> You start eating meat yet or you're still on the spinach diet?



Sil has me on an all organic diet consisting of goats milk products from homosexual animals.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

This may turn out to be a good idea, or maybe not.

Added 30mg Tren A ED - should be low enough not to ruin my respiratory system and allow me to sleep.

Time will tell!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

Had a reasonably good WO at the gym today -hit chest and arms. Felt depleted to hell and looked flat but had a few veins start to show through my delts.

Incl DB x 4
Inc heavy flies x 3
Cables hi-med-low position - all 20 rep slow and controlled. Got a pump but it didn't hold long.
Seated bi machine x 3
Seated db curls - alternating  x3
Good weight/reps but forearms started to burn.
Tri push downs - overhand grip ss/ with underhand 20 reps x2.

Hit cardio in the afternoon - hit the stairs for 20 min, that pretty much fucked me so finished off with a brisk 40 min walk.

Hi carb day toms - thank fuck!


----------



## ROID (Jul 20, 2013)

50mg of tren a ed sounds a lot better.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 20, 2013)

great pics!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 20, 2013)

ROID said:


> 50mg of tren a ed sounds a lot better.



100mg Tren A ED is my sweet spot............burning like a furnace, though!! Night sweats are pretty bad as well. 

700 Tren A EW
525 Prop EW


----------



## ROID (Jul 20, 2013)

Moar gears is always the solution.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> great pics!



Thanks! 229.9lb pre carb load.


----------



## independent (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats impressive. Wanna see pics after the carb load.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Big shift in weight, down to 224lb. Looking flat, refeed tomorrow, but I think I'll have a big carb meal tonight.



^^^ this is weird. 

Weight on wake up of lo day is 224. Weight on wake up of hi day was 229, when technically should be my lowest point. Must be water related?

Will weigh tommorrow am, post refeed to see where I sit.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

most likely it is due to inflammation that carb meals causes..eat a pizza and next day you will have a spare tyre around the waist guarantee


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> most likely it is due to inflammation that carb meals causes..eat a pizza and next day you will have a spare tyre around the waist guarantee



That would make sense, but this is on the carb day, but before consuming carbs. ie. the most depleted state.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That would make sense, but this is on the carb day, but before consuming carbs. ie. the most depleted state.



oh,you probably forgot to take dildo out before stepping on the scales


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

oops!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 21, 2013)

adding tren is never a bad idea


----------



## ROID (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm proud of you capt. You've really stuck this out. 

You Jews are a determined people.


----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2013)

Cpt...can you take another pic and kinda turn sideways and hike your shorts up a little...maybe wink with a little smile..?


P.S. actually send the pic Monday....walgreens is out of astro glide today..my luck!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

232 post refeed.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 21, 2013)

why you always hold your hand on the butt cheek?that makes your arms look small..put it on your hip and thrust it forward and not backwards as you usually do


----------



## independent (Jul 21, 2013)

I just looked back at your prefeed pic, holy shit what a difference a day makes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 21, 2013)

muscles needz foodz


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 21, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just looked back at your prefeed pic, holy shit what a difference a day makes.



Yeah I know. Bit surprised as it wasn't a shitload of carbs.

@kos - I'm still eating quite a lot of food, have to with this amount of cardio. Deficient is from 500 - 1000 cals. Don't feel like I'm starving, but pre-refeed I'm just starting to crave a little.

 I'm adjusting to the clen. No issues so far.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2013)

Anabolic update:

Test c 200mg EW
Tren a 210mg EW
T3 25mcg x2 ED
Clen 50mcg ED

MENT is discontinued. Still unsure if its the real deal or not. It was fast acting, heard it may have been substituted for inj dbol.


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2013)

Bunk Ment? Who was the source?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> Bunk Ment? Who was the source?



sfw where are your current pics? no homo.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 24, 2013)

you in fucking shape yet ya fat fuck?


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 24, 2013)

Azza why haven't you sucked on the exhaust pipe of your closest relative with a car's car yet?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Anabolic update:
> 
> Test c 200mg EW
> Tren a 210mg EW
> ...



Up the Tren A.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea wtf Cap'n why not just 350 mg's tren A like a normal person?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Yea wtf Cap'n why not just 350 mg's tren A like a normal person?



700 Tren A EW or GTFO.


----------



## SFW (Jul 24, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> sfw where are your current pics? no homo.



I look exactly the same as i did 2-3 wks ago when i posted in my journal. Not enough drugs to make a difference tbh.

So i asked steelgear to sponsor a heavier cycle. He agreed. So, Ill be abusing prostate enlarging doses of masteron, tren and test as soon as it touches down from kazekstahn or some other anti semitic country.

I still have a couple weeks left of this low dose winny and test cycle. (30 mgs winny and 250 wk test)

Guess i could make make some physical changes in that time....if i were a woman.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol 30mg winny almost e ought to cause clitoral inlargement?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 24, 2013)

Capt did you start lifting yet?

looking good man keep up the good work.Is total package really worth it?


----------



## independent (Jul 24, 2013)

Whats the website for total package?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats the website for total package?



Supportheavyironsgearabuse.com/coverUpTotalpackage


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)

Diesel618 said:


> Yea wtf Cap'n why not just 350 mg's tren A like a normal person?



Starting low and adj as required. 

I'm trying to minimise sides - the thermo combination of clen + low dose tren is kick arse. I start sweating from just walking, and sleeping naked in winter.

Gears!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Starting low and adj as required.


  I think it's time to break out the secret weapon...... well I guess it's not that secret


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think it's time to break out the secret weapon...... well I guess it's not that secret



That's only 2wks away JD


----------



## Tesla (Jul 25, 2013)

Tesla said:


> 700 Tren A EW or GTFO.



I tried, i really did...but my pussy ass can't handle this dose anymore.

Sweat profusely just sitting in my chair.......when I do demo at work I'm fucking drenched in sweat and shaking......Insomnia, nightmares.......525 EW it is....maybe even 350 EW.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)

Bro - my tren runs are short and sweet. It's not just the sides, it's the fkg depression that lingers for weeks after with a longer run. I'll never do over 6 wks again.

Weight 226lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2013)

I get those 'dark' feelings on tren.  Moody as a bitch, and tired all the time.  Never tried tren-e, and never will.  No matter how bad the sides get for me, when I stop tren ace, in 5 days or so I am back to normal (normal being a relative term, lol)


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 26, 2013)

SFW said:


> I look exactly the same as i did 2-3 wks ago when i posted in my journal. Not enough drugs to make a difference tbh.
> 
> So i asked steelgear to sponsor a heavier cycle. He agreed. So, Ill be abusing prostate enlarging doses of masteron, tren and test as soon as it touches down from kazekstahn or some other anti semitic country.
> 
> ...



My friends is waiting on a touchdown from Moldova lol. I tell him he got ripped off after 5 days hahaha

I want free gear


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Big carb load for the week - aiming for 600g. 

Oats this morning
Dextrose post WO
Basmati rice
Sweet potato
Brown rice
Spelt pasta

I've got a week's holiday on the Gold Coast coming up - got a lot of SFW n cardio to do before then.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 27, 2013)

sweet mother of blood sugar


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

I was reading some trendy magazine in a waiting room the other day. Milan Lifestyles or something.

Anyway, there was an article on the wolverine's training and diet for the new movie.

Claims he ate 8k calories within 8 hours and then fasted for 16....with big carb ups every 8th day. called an 8/16 diet or some shit.

Anyone heard of this crap? Can i get jacked on it? should i bump my winny to 35 mgs ed on it? 

SOMEONE ANSWER!


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol 30mg winny almost e ought to cause clitoral inlargement?



I know. I might as well just pulse some halo for her and start p90x


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 27, 2013)

Halo for her plus wolverine diet is sure to take you to the next level. Fasting for 16 hrs? It's like high intensity training but the diet version. Sounds like a great way to store lots of fat to me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

um....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Hugh Jackman eats clen and trens hard


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

saw it yesterday


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 27, 2013)

He gets good gh. Must be WPs new relabelled blue tops


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 28, 2013)

i fast 14-16 ed..best way for losing fat and building muscle imo


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2013)

SFW said:


> I was reading some trendy magazine in a waiting room the other day. Milan Lifestyles or something.
> 
> Anyway, there was an article on the wolverine's training and diet for the new movie.
> 
> ...



I read it was from 10-6 it was 5k cals...then fast the rest


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 28, 2013)

He gets legit kigtropin,,,,


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2013)

I haven't seen the movie, but judging from that pic he is ripped, but certainly lost a lot of size.  I guess you could say Jackman isn't jacked   .  Oh, that was bad.... sorry.


----------



## ROID (Jul 28, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> He gets good gh. Must be WPs new relabelled blue tops



Do not insult the FUROR.

theCaptn = Hugh Jackman


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but judging from that pic he is ripped, but certainly lost a lot of size.  I guess you could say Jackman isn't jacked   .  Oh, that was bad.... sorry.



he is the biggest he has ever been....looks thick in the movie at certain points....lanky at others...but apparently he is legit 6 ft 2 so that goes with the territory


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he is the biggest he has ever been....looks thick in the movie at certain points....lanky at others...but apparently he is legit 6 ft 2 so that goes with the territory



I'd be pretty happy with jackman's physique. He's not denied using gears


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> I was reading some trendy magazine in a waiting room the other day. Milan Lifestyles or something.
> 
> Anyway, there was an article on the wolverine's training and diet for the new movie.
> 
> ...



From some site... "According to Jackman, timing is everything when he's pouring on those  calories. "When you're bulking, you're just eating so much food,"  Jackman said. "What I do is I eat in an eight hour period, it's all the  rage this diet now. It's called the 16-8 diet. For sixteen hours of the  day, I fast, so I don't eat. Between ten in the morning and six o'clock  at night ? I eat 5,000 calories. And then I eat nothing ? it's more  about, 'This is a disgusting amount of food, I can't eat another bite.' I  literally talk to myself like I'm training ? 'One more mouthful, c'mon  man! You can do it! Just one more mouthful! Half a chicken breast to go  and then you've got it! Just two meals left!'"?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 31, 2013)

^interesting foot wear


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

5-fingers?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)

Update - holiday cancelled, diet on track but cardio has been on the back burner this week while I sort a few things out.

Strength is still pretty good, but recovery is slower than desired. Focus on delts, tris, pecs. Probably be pulling back on the spin classes, so hoping to train legs at least once a fortnight.

I've joined a 24 hr gym at the end of my street - so my trainings probably going to be around 8pm or 4am.

Trens kicked in hard - increased aggression, some acne, and noticeable vascularity. 30mg ED is plenty - stacked with a healthy dose of horse clen and bullet coffee I'm still leaning out nicely.

I'll be dropping clen after this weekend, start a 2week phentermine run - 30mg EOD, then swap back to clen. Maybe var in 2 wks, not sure maybe add in some masteron instead


----------



## s2h (Aug 1, 2013)

Mast ftw.....the road to hugeness continues...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 1, 2013)

s2h said:


> Mast ftw.....the road to hugeness continues...



Not feeling too huge


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 1, 2013)

more cardio


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

Anadrol.....


----------



## s2h (Aug 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Not feeling too huge



20ius of humalog and a large pizza will fix that....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd be pretty happy with jackman's physique. He's not denied using gears


hes vascular as fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

Well .... Update so far. Was expecting to be leaner but I'm not completely unhappy with results. Still a ways to go. 100mg var ED should help.

Me @ 222lb :


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

you wear caps indoors?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

House rules Sil. See my arms in that shot?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> House rules Sil. See my arms in that shot?



ive told you now all you need is to apply some grease before posing


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2013)

Organic coconut oil is great for scented LHJO


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Organic coconut oil is great for scented LHJO



cool fact of the day: coconut oil is very good to use on armpits to kill bad odour


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2013)

Inspiration from Hugh


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done cappy


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks man, you dig my burns??


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 6, 2013)

Not as much as those legs


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 7, 2013)

captn quit


----------



## XYZ (Aug 7, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Halo for her plus wolverine diet is sure to take you to the next level. Fasting for 16 hrs? It's like high intensity training but the diet version. Sounds like a great way to store lots of fat to me.



Just because it's different doesn't mean it can't work.

Personally, I think Sil has a very good grasp on the diet aspect of things and is the first person I would go to for answers, and I do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2013)

the var caused some lethargy issues post dosage, but things have appeared to have calmed down. Im digging the masteron too - libido has skyrocketed but Im jizzing in like under 5min. Mrs is pissed off because she's tired from training, getting pestered for AP, then Im over and done snoring in her ear 

Seeing some additional vascularity, most noticably in arms . .  it's still early days. I'll push this out for 6 weeks before cruising for 4 weeks or so. I CANNOT let Saney be moar jerked than I


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I CANNOT let Saney be moar jerked than I




With all the Placebos I was sent from AgentYes, everyone should be more Jerked than I


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol! Saney isn't it almost melt down time? Look at every single person running AY! All jacked except you lol!! You suck!


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

Everyone can run AY's shit.. i was sent garbage.. and I'm not a liar. Plain and simple. And until they correct things, they will always be considered trash in my eyes..


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 8, 2013)

No one cares. You've ruined your rep being being a spaz. You get nothing promise k WPs good for handouts go milk that bull.


----------



## Saney (Aug 8, 2013)

You're right Canadian.


----------



## CG (Aug 8, 2013)

Saney has never done nor guided me wrong. I will defend that nigger till he proves that I should do otherwise. 3 cheers for saney


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2013)

Saney ain't no liar or scammer. If he said the MTR didn't work then I believe him. End of story.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2013)

Weights gone up this week. Fully depleted from 222lb to 224lbs. 

Post carb load 228lbs






I've def lost size on my wheels - haven't trained them in 8 weeks, with all the cardio it's difficult to fit training them in. Still, a little sweep there and they aren't twigs yet. 






Anywho, waist is starting to tighten in nicely. Within the next 5 weeks should be down to 12% I think. 

This var is impressive, will be cycling clen back in next week.


----------



## independent (Aug 11, 2013)

With those quads you look like a road biker.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 13, 2013)

Feeling down? Want a giggle?

17" of pure glory baby.


----------



## M-Way (Aug 14, 2013)

Christ, I didn't mean to break the thread.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

Been a big week, stayed on target diet and cardio. On the end of another carb depletion, aiming for 2x cardio today, weights and cardio tommorrow before a big carb load - aiming for at least 700g of carbs.

Got these gears dialed in now - no real dramas with the increased tren. Sleeping like a baby, but a furnace at night and cardio.

Test prop 25mg ED
Tren ace 50mg ED
Mast prop 25mg ED
Mast Enth 200mg E5D
Var 100mg ED

I'll post up some pre and post refeed pics. Weight now is 220, abs aren't far off


----------



## SFW (Aug 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Been a big week, stayed on target diet and cardio. On the end of another carb depletion, aiming for 2x cardio today, weights and cardio tommorrow before a big carb load - aiming for at least 700g of carbs.
> 
> Got these gears dialed in now - no real dramas with the increased tren. Sleeping like a baby, but a furnace at night and cardio.
> 
> ...


                    capt has some nice legs


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 15, 2013)

SFW said:


> capt has some nice legs



JFC they have shrunken thou. Can't wait to get back in the squat rack


----------



## independent (Aug 16, 2013)

Why arent you in the squat rack? If total package is just starving you and making you do cardio you should have went with jenny craig.


----------



## s2h (Aug 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Been a big week, stayed on target diet and cardio. On the end of another carb depletion, aiming for 2x cardio today, weights and cardio tommorrow before a big carb load - aiming for at least 700g of carbs.
> 
> Got these gears dialed in now - no real dramas with the increased tren. Sleeping like a baby, but a furnace at night and cardio.
> 
> ...



i like that cycle...do you wear the cawk sawk when you sleep at night??


----------



## s2h (Aug 16, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why arent you in the squat rack? If total package is just starving you and making you do cardio you should have went with jenny craig.



he could get diced on jenny craig...its just tough counting points when your depleted and nude...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> i like that cycle...do you wear the cawk sawk when you sleep at night??



I try to but the GF rips it off with her teeth 

Today hit 218 pre-refeed. 1st time under 220 in years. Obliques are starting to come through, lower abdomen is getting veiny, interestingly I've got a concentration of lower back fat.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 17, 2013)

you look like you workout now


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Prostate massage ftw.


----------



## s2h (Aug 17, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



Clearly the DHT has taken control.......hope you used the organic coconut oil..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

Post refeed 225.5lb.... Urgh I felt like shit stuffing all those carbs in

















That waist still has to come in tighter ....


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Aug 17, 2013)

All jokes aside Cpt...your coming along real well......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2013)

s2h said:


> All jokes aside Cpt...your coming along real well......



Thanks s2h ....


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Thanks s2h ....



Welcome brother....(can you resend me the sock less cawk pics....I wont tell....promise)


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)

more cardio


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> more cardio



I'm maxed out on cardio bro


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 18, 2013)

s2h said:


> Welcome brother....(can you resend me the sock less cawk pics....I wont tell....promise)



I have been begging for thr last week... if you get them and I dont, im going to be very upset. Might even write a passive aggresive email!


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2013)

Kos said youre small and unjerked. Gich.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kos said youre small and unjerked. Gich.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)

did not....I did think it though


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> did not....I did think it though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)

j/k sweetheart


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)

i'm starting my own venture called ''organic package''


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i'm starting my own venture called ''organic package''



 . . . . with Renaissance Man as your Star Exhibit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 18, 2013)

poor useless fucktard chj...somewhere below azza on a relevance scale


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . . with Renaissance Man as your Star Exhibit?



i will use his hands only..that's the only thing i've seen of him


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have been begging for thr last week... if you get them and I dont, im going to be very upset. Might even write a passive aggresive email!



he teased me with the pics of the head just hanging out...not even a wink>>


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2013)

I just had a late PM delts session, which is a change from my usual 4am time slot. 

Too fucking packed but it was after a hi-carb day - gotta say shit is starting to kick in.

Lat raises - heavy ss/ light 12-12 reps
DB seated press 15 reps - slow, controlled
Rear Delt flys - heavy, 15-20 reps
DB shrugs - heavy, contraction hold, 15-20 reps
BB front raises - light, 20 reps

Got some grainy hardness coming through with good separation and some veins across starting to pop.

Ppl say week 3 is when var start to kick and I guess this is it. Holding weight about 222lbs


----------



## independent (Aug 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I just had a late PM delts session, which is a change from my usual 4am time slot.
> 
> Too fucking packed but it was after a hi-carb day - gotta say shit is starting to kick in.
> 
> ...



Pretty soon you will look like dlat. Just like a teenager with abs except hes on a shit ton of juice..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

^^gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

End of carb depletion ... Double cardio .. Absolutely trashed ... Got weights/cardio in the AM before carb load. 

Sitting on 220lb now, will be around 118lb post cardio tommorrow. Also be pinning my e5D mast E shot tonight that sends my night sweats into over-drive.

Some pics from earlier in the week:











Getting some nice vascularity crawling up my legs too


----------



## s2h (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^you couldn't find any shorts that stopped right at your sack?...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2013)

I got some jorts SFW sent me


----------



## independent (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking solid.


----------



## s2h (Aug 24, 2013)

Up the dose.......you can worry about your health later...


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

Did a big back, and for the 1st time on months a leg workout the day after my refeed.

Lat pull-downs 20-20-16-14-14
Tbar rows 20-16-16-14
Deads 20-16-16-16-12 (failure)
Leg press 20-14-12-drop set to failure
Leg ext-ss ham curls 14-14 2 sets

After 700g of carbs the day before and another 70g preWO had a killer pump - quads are still sizeable with a bit of blood in them 

That was yesterday, cardio was a real struggle this morning and I've been aching all day. Coincided with lo-carbs ... so happy joy 

Got a hi-carb day tommorrow, chest and cardio fasted. Hopefully drop another couple of lbs this week.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 26, 2013)

All drse style joking aside... your really coming together,  great work


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 26, 2013)

more cardio!


----------



## s2h (Aug 26, 2013)

More drugs...and then more cardio....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> More drugs...and then more cardio....



Hmm ... Advices?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2013)

I get my cardio destroying houses everyday.......DEMO BITCH!!!

Good werk Capp.


----------



## s2h (Aug 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmm ... Advices?



idk...i hate cardio...so no advice there...as for gearz i think you have it covered...just keep suffering i guess


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> idk...i hate cardio...so no advice there...as for gearz i think you have it covered...just keep suffering i guess



Any more tren will kill my cardio ... and sleep.

Top abs were starting to show this morning


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

I got 2 days of very lo carbs coming up and I'm starting to lose my shit at ppl. I might go out and strangle a cat... Or a hooker


----------



## independent (Aug 28, 2013)

Moar cardio and bullet coffee.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Moar cardio and bullet coffee.



Stfu


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

There might be abbz starting to sneak thru... But delts are popping. Should look good after a refeed


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## s2h (Aug 28, 2013)

Can you wear white undies next time....a little cock out line will freshen up the thread....oh and proviron would be a good addition..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 28, 2013)

Done. What would proviron do for me? And what dose would you recommend?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking good capt!Try explosive cardio for week or two.Uphill sprints,Take a football throw it as far as you can,Then sprint after it for 8-9sets,parachute sprints.Better then gym cardio!


----------



## s2h (Aug 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Done. What would proviron do for me? And what dose would you recommend?



Free up some T...I like proviron for cutting...gives ya that harder look...its the cherry on the ice cream...always seem to come to life when flat with proviron...

100mg is a nice dose...but a bit pricey....

How many weeks you have left Cpt?


----------



## s2h (Aug 29, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Looking good capt!Try explosive cardio for week or two.Uphill sprints,Take a football throw it as far as you can,Then sprint after it for 8-9sets,parachute sprints.Better then gym cardio!


For sure....good to get out of the same old cardio rut...we have all been there when you feel like a slave to one machine......


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

s2h said:


> Free up some T...I like proviron for cutting...gives ya that harder look...its the cherry on the ice cream...always seem to come to life when flat with proviron...
> 
> 100mg is a nice dose...but a bit pricey....
> 
> How many weeks you have left Cpt?



I've got as many weeks as I need, but will be dropping back to cruise doses in 3 weeks.

Thinking maybe 4 weeks of cruise then reassess.

Time to hit the stairs again. Spin is getting old for sure


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got 2 days of very lo carbs coming up and I'm starting to lose my shit at ppl. I might go out and strangle a cat... Or a hooker



Go with the hooker, people will go looking for a missing cat. Not implying I have experience with such situations but just sayin.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 29, 2013)

A good idea for a tube tube series... get some rapeadrol max, super tight pants, work up a chub, and go to some sumba courses or cardio kick boxing courses. Show off your boner and have someone video the ladies reaction. Maybe your boner will go viral


----------



## BigWorm (Aug 29, 2013)

Was at the gym tonight and noticed a new sign posted up around the gym, didn't pay it any attention because I figured it was some new rule to follow and I have never been good with rules.  Finally was doing some preachers and one was close enough to read.  Basically said that camera phones were now banned in certain areas of the gym, so I couldn't help but wonder what perverted, sick, and twisted individual had the gall to steal my idea of video taping the milfs doing cardio and the had the audacity to institute the plan so poorly he got busted.  Fuckin rookies.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2013)

Bitches can fk off to Curves if they don't like getting eye-raped


----------



## Kpo (Aug 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I got 2 days of very lo carbs coming up and I'm starting to lose my shit at ppl. I might go out and strangle a cat... Or a hooker


Strangle the cat. We need hookers.


----------



## SFW (Aug 31, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> A good idea for a tube tube series... get some rapeadrol max, super tight pants, work up a chub, and go to some sumba courses or cardio kick boxing courses. Show off your boner and have someone video the ladies reaction. Maybe your boner will go viral





Boner Boy - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got about a week and a half left of this motherfucker ... then it'll be 18 weeks. I'm taxed ... stressed .... ?ber aggressive .... Pushing out the last few days.

Total Package can suck my cock. They've had me guessing what my carb load should be for the last month, despite multiple requests on a detailed layout. Most requests come a week later, sometimes up to two. Unacceptable.

Having a diet coach has been valuable, and they have had their good points but I haven't received the attention or detail I paid for or deserve. Maybe they've overloaded on clients or have too many 'pros' to attend to. Either way, fuck them and shop around.

I'm happy with results - dropped 37lbs but i was in shit condition -considering the effort and dedication I'd expect better but maybe my expectations were too high. Might be able to squeeze out another 5-6lbs in the next 10 days.

Anywho, I'll be cruising soon for a good 8 weeks. I'm looking into a Sil inspired diet - some cardio because I like it, but none of this ED bullshit - I'd rather lift more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 3, 2013)

grand buys you shit service?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

It wasn't a complete waste


----------



## Tesla (Sep 3, 2013)

You look good......A grand is alot of coin though for diet coaching when u prob. already know alot of this stuff already.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 3, 2013)

right cap,come to papa's arms


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 3, 2013)

cap',

congrats, it is holding together nicely... I remember a few years ago, you were so big in the quads,  and still holding now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2013)

Tesla said:


> You look good......A grand is alot of coin though for diet coaching when u prob. already know alot of this stuff already.



There's the basics but there are a lot of tricks and tweaks to learn - just like in training. 

I think it's worth it if you have the coin, just need to ask a lot of questions and establish expectations and outcomes before you pay. 

.... and ignore celebrity endorsements


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2013)

37 pounds in 18 weeks is quite a drop.  congrats...good for you man. 
....
 How many pant sizes is that for you?
...
And most importantly does your cawk appear to look bigger?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2013)

It does look bigger! 

I got the problem where wheels still snug with 36" but waist needs 34" - got to use a big belt.

Will post up some pics soon enough.

.... this cut isn't over, I'm just taking a break and trying a different approach.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It does look bigger!
> 
> I got the problem where wheels still snug with 36" but waist needs 34" - got to use a big belt.
> 
> ...



I have the same leg issue... may I recommend " the gap 1969 easy cut" jeans... seems to have some more leg room while not looking like baggies


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 4, 2013)

^^^shops in gap


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^shops in gap



I got a blow job in a gap dressing room once... Its funny hard hard it is to cum quickly when your on the clock.  somehow I forged ahead and got the job done!


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got a blow job in a gap dressing room once... Its funny hard hard it is to cum quickly when your on the clock.  somehow I forged ahead and got the job done!



does this service comes when you buy jeans?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I got a blow job in a gap dressing room once... Its funny hard hard it is to cum quickly when your on the clock.  somehow I forged ahead and got the job done!



haha sounds like that guy could use some bj lessons... Capt does them every wed tell him to bring a squash and ill see him there.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> does this service comes when you buy jeans?



No but I think I bought her some jeans and sun dress... so it wasnt free.


----------



## jmoe (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice to see you are getting your shit together again Cap!  Looking good man, great job.  I am pretty far gone down the road to fatland, and just started training again on Saturday, so looking to get back to looking good quick.  This is jmorrison btw, for some reason I couldn't log into my old account.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

Coming into the end of my carb depletion I'm still carrying excess water - about 4.5lbs.

Usually now I'm about 220lb, drop to about 217lb so idk probably a reflection of the ridiculous 1,200g carb load I did last week. An inflamed pancreas or sum10.

My energy levels are fkd, not getting the intensity out of cardio anymore - to be expected.

Anywho, the Mrs needs to tidy the room already. Below is before bed weight of 227lbs probably be 222lbs dry, maybe 220lbs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good captn'...  almost lhjo worthy

Cant tell if you have a chub or not. Lighting. Im going to tossing infractions around for "failure to achieve a 50-70% erection prior to posing picks"


----------



## The Prototype (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good capt'n. I can definitely see a difference. I'm sure most 39 going on 40 year olds would kill for a physique like yours. Unfortunate the run is coming to an end for ya. I plan to take a couple month break when I'm done with my current run. 


FKA rippedgolfer


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 5, 2013)

thecap is 63


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing what trenasis can do. 6hrs sleep and down to 220lbs






Another lo carb day ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> thecap is 63



69 .... Actually. Eternally


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Amazing what trenasis can do. 6hrs sleep and down to 220lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-2 points
failure to achieve partial erection prior to stunning display of cardio determination and diet dominance


----------



## s2h (Sep 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have the same leg issue... may I recommend " the gap 1969 easy cut" jeans... seems to have some more leg room while not looking like baggies



I have these really nice 70's poly bell bottoms...fit legs great...even leaves a bit of a cawk outline were there snug in the junk....perfect for El Captain..


----------



## s2h (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Amazing what trenasis can do. 6hrs sleep and down to 220lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing change there....might be time for maintenance run...just my IMO..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> Seeing change there....might be time for maintenance run...just my IMO..



Yeah I'm hearing ya ....random chubs are disappearing and both DJ and the Mrs are getting disappointed ....

 I'm so close to calling it now ... One moar week ... Unless I really hit the wall. I'm taking Sunday off after my carb load see how I feel Monday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Amazing what trenasis can do. 6hrs sleep and down to 220lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang you hadmuscles under there


----------



## bmw (Sep 5, 2013)

gay porn jackpot!  I LHJO so much my dick feels like it's on fire!  I got some cream for that somewhere around here...


----------



## bmw (Sep 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Coming into the end of my carb depletion I'm still carrying excess water - about 4.5lbs.
> 
> Usually now I'm about 220lb, drop to about 217lb so idk probably a reflection of the ridiculous 1,200g carb load I did last week. An inflamed pancreas or sum10.
> 
> ...



nice chub.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok after some thought and advice I'm going to finish this phase this weekend. Going to carb load tomorrow then take next week off cardio and move to maintenance cals for a month.

The plan will be to focus on lifting, with a little cardio - a little test - and I'm going to trial Sil's macro breakdown and nutrient timing protocol. I think I'll respond well to high fats / low carbs.

I've got a few ideas for future cycles - want to keep dropping BF etc etc will keep this journal going to help me keep track.

Big thanks go out to s2h, [Sil], also OSL for advices


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 6, 2013)

ever thought of running little test with good gh?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 6, 2013)

Thought about it. 

GH is nearly impossible to get here, and if you can find it, WP prices are a giveaway in comparison - not that you can guarantee quality.

Until late last year peptides were cheap and easy to get before a major sports doping scandal ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 7, 2013)

Had a good finish to this phase.

Woke up dry as hell at 218lb, hit some fasted cardio before eating around 200g of carbs.

SFW 3hrs later - already filled out some and smashed pecs-delts-tris in under 1hr.

Spent the rest of the day loading a further 1,000g of carbs and planning my new diet, which I've just about finished - off to the markets today to stock up on organic foods grown by hormone-free pre-opt tranny farmers.

Post-carb load weight 227lbs

Some pre- and -post carb pics:


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 7, 2013)

bet your girlfriend is digging ya now


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

Intermittent fasting .... Hugh Jackman knows where it's at. 

Worked legs for the 1st time in months ... Squats even .... Still hitting 330lbs for reps which isn't bad considering .... 

Waiting to eat 5 hrs was pretty tough though but with all the fats I've eaten since then I've got no hunger issues. Feel a bit queasy now in the afternoon but it will take a few days to adjust.

I'm getting a body scan this week, so will see where my BF % is sitting. Getting off the tren is something to look fwd to, didn't realise how damn tense I've been.


----------



## s2h (Sep 9, 2013)

jmoe said:


> Nice to see you are getting your shit together again Cap!  Looking good man, great job.  I am pretty far gone down the road to fatland, and just started training again on Saturday, so looking to get back to looking good quick.  This is jmorrison btw, for some reason I couldn't log into my old account.



Like the Doors JMorrison?....


----------



## s2h (Sep 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Intermittent fasting .... Hugh Jackman knows where it's at.
> 
> Worked legs for the 1st time in months ... Squats even .... Still hitting 330lbs for reps which isn't bad considering ....
> 
> ...




Ended up real well....won't give my take on fasting...
Really 10-12lbs in upper pecs...arms(high head tricep) and some added delt cap and things will even out pretty nice....

Bf prediction on scan 8.7%...

My only negative feedback is the taint hair...the pics are great when you bendover  and yank those ass cheeks apart...but it gets a little ruined with the upside down afro hanging below your nut sack...maybe put some duct tape on it and give it a tug..thanks big guy


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

s2h said:


> Ended up real well....won't give my take on fasting...
> Really 10-12lbs in upper pecs...arms(high head tricep) and some added delt cap and things will even out pretty nice....
> 
> Bf prediction on scan 8.7%...
> ...



good call on the BF... interested to see.

captn thanks for the light chubby. and otherwise your are looking as handsome as I have ever seen you.  your work has paid off. congrats 

and fuck tren


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 9, 2013)

What the fuck is going on around here?!!?!? Real gears aaaand lifting?!?! thats some hetero crap.  Self improvement is for the birds.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

s2h said:


> Ended up real well....won't give my take on fasting...
> Really 10-12lbs in upper pecs...arms(high head tricep) and some added delt cap and things will even out pretty nice....
> 
> Bf prediction on scan 8.7%...



Tri's have always been my most biggest lagging part 

I'm thinking the fasting will work for me - as long as I'm getting the calories in during the eating period.

  I'm giving it a month as a trial and will be monitoring weight and composition.


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2013)

V taper and thick thighs!


----------



## s2h (Sep 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tri's have always been my most biggest lagging part
> 
> I'm thinking the fasting will work for me - as long as I'm getting the calories in during the eating period.
> 
> I'm giving it a month as a trial and will be monitoring weight and composition.



decline bench ez bar skull crushers...fix em right up..hold the peak and squeeze every rep...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

..I'll make it my new focus ^^^^


----------



## s2h (Sep 10, 2013)

Taller guys with longer arms tend to struggle with that high tricep head unless they focus hard on it...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

..yeah, tell me about it. I got a mate who's taller than me and his tris are massive .. But he's got a real narrow under-developed chest. Not much to his wheels either but JFC his arms are big.


----------



## independent (Sep 10, 2013)

s2h said:


> decline bench ez bar skull crushers...fix em right up..hold the peak and squeeze every rep...



Thats horrible advice. I would use moar gear and coconut oil.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have  linky ass limbs too hard to put size on my triceps to.55 more lbs to a 400 lb bench.Seems lime took me forever to go from  300 to 345


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Thats horrible advice. I would use moar gear and coconut oil.



Organic coconut oil.....don't get SIL all stirred up and off his organic couch with that non organic recommendation....


----------



## s2h (Sep 12, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> I have  linky ass limbs too hard to put size on my triceps to.55 more lbs to a 400 lb bench.Seems lime took me forever to go from  300 to 345



You can only bench 345lbs?..that's pretty sad....better take more gear and natural fee range organic non GMO snickers bars....that will do it...


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 12, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> I have  linky ass limbs too hard to put size on my triceps to.55 more lbs to a 400 lb bench.Seems lime took me forever to go from  300 to 345



do smith machine incline ez bar skull crushers..hold the peak and squeeze your but cheeks every rep..focus hard on it..pm s2h for more advise


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2013)

Digging this new diet!

Macros are roughly P200 C0 F200 on non- WO days for 3,000 cals, pre-training days C125 for 3,750 cals

Been getting used to the higher fats ... Carbs are only night before training, around about 125g. Sweet potato with coconut oil in the blender ... Heaven!

My preWO coffee has around 100g of fats - getting great energy of it. I'm hitting the bcaas until I break the fast late morning. Very limited whey use around my 1st meal.

I feel like I could up my fats now... but will see how my weight/composition changes over the next week and adjust. 







^^ 250g of grass fed rump, broccoli and asparagus .. Tbsp on MCT to bump the cals.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2013)

Official scan results: 222lbs @ 10.2%


----------



## cube789 (Sep 13, 2013)

Captn = noah 
it's kosher


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 13, 2013)

cap is on the road to immortality


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Official scan results: 222lbs @ 10.2%


i didnt want to be debbie downer and say not 8%
but ten(about what it thought)
is pretty damn good
props


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2013)

I had a couple of big days in the gym this weekend . . Sat morning went down to the warehouse to catch up with a mate . .  huge place, all old skool 2nd-hand gear . . casual entry is cheap, and the owner often flicks me free passes.

Anywho, hit pecs . . pre-exhaust . . drop-sets . .  smashed the fuck out of them, felt good. Finished off with some tris/bi's supersets and some abs . . lot of talking in between sets . .but its a social event as much as training . . 

Sunday had a killer legs session . . squats . . SL Deads . .  leg press . .  walking lunges . .  standing calf raises . .  Ive lost some strength for sure, probably more so in the glute/ham area . . Im only going to hit legs every 2 weeks I think, its not a focus area for me, but I'll look at some pre-exhaust to bring my glutes/hams back into line. 

Diets going well . . . woke up Saturday 222lb and lean looking . .despite a hefty 450g of rice the night before . .  I'm finding the fat content is having a positive effect on my skin, it feels a lot smoother . .  I struggle with 3 meals . .  not matter the size I still get hungry so Im going with 4 meals . .  times are 10.30am 1.30pm 4.30pm and 7.30pm (with my mct-butter-coffee at either 4am before training or 6am if not training)


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 16, 2013)

pics of a smooth skin?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> pics of a smooth skin?



cant say it looks smooth, it certainly feels it . . like a light grease . .  I usually have a hormonal upheaval after running tren, so will be interesting to see how the diet impacts acne fair ups


----------



## s2h (Sep 16, 2013)

Pictures of smooth skin in ham/glute tie in area.....slightly open one cheek please..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 16, 2013)

Can you see the shiny smoothness?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

. . changed things up this morning hitting delts - went for the tri sets to begin with: 

-seated bb press-lat raises-heavy rear delts all 10 reps a piece . . .  smashed out a warm up set followed by 4 working sets to failure.

-high volume rear delts pec deck . . focus on the squeeze super set with high-volume front bb raises . .  had a killer pump after 3 sets, over and done with in under 30min.

- sparked up some HIIT on the spin bike for 15min . .  5min warm down . .  10min stretching . . done before 6am

 . .my 10.30am meal was way too high in fat . . felt nauseous and sleepy for 2 hours . .  g2g for my 2pm meal . . . only had a light snack at 4pm before my evening meal at 7pm. . no carbs today . . will hit some HIIT tommorrow . . probably 20min, with a good 15min stretch, legs a still fucking killing me from Sunday.

 . .missing the gears . . 300mg cruise dose is fucked


----------



## s2h (Sep 17, 2013)

//////did you say "squeeze" on those reverse pec decks?..

The force is strong with you...

How's the weight on the new diet?

300mg ew sounds like no fun...ram it up to 3g's...live for the moment...worry about your health later..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

Weight is stable at 222lb ....can dip to 220lb after a no carb day. Still some tweaking to do ... I just wanna ramp the test badly


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Hmm ... Still tweaking the diet ... So many different opinions on IF out there ... no sure if my diet has been a little too high fat or coming off the gear has made me softer looking ... I backloaded some carbs last night so maybe that contributed.






Going fwd I'm going to ensure I'm getting 20min HIIT cardio Mon-Fri. 

Maybe cycle carbs based on weight training days and non-weight training days. Higher fats on non-weight training days - see how that pans out. 

I think I've got my 10 lean bulk cycle sorted out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 20, 2013)

sooo hot
must not fap!
to me you dont look 220....but you got themlegs...look great...in shape at 220 is big


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

You think BF has slipped?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 20, 2013)

hard to tell from b and w....but you got veins in quads and abs so i doubt it

did you eat starchy carbs or sodium....did you drink enough water? may be just a little flat while holding some water from the day befores eating


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

I ate 800g of sweet potato the night before ... Water intakes always high, but that's an early am shot so could be a little dehydrated.

Thanks for the input


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 20, 2013)

wtf do i know lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

Idk.. You seem to have a good eye and don't bullshit


----------



## s2h (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm gonna have to agree with KOS....you look leaner then prior but a bit smooth...could be the B&W pic...they tend to throw things off some...

Watch your e2 coming back into that cruise.....could be a some of that also....might just take to redial AI back in...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2013)

Never thought about estrogen ... I never ran an AI due to the mast, and don't use one on a cruise... I've got some bunk chem site aromasin I'll start dosing this week


----------



## independent (Sep 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never thought about estrogen ... I never ran an AI due to the mast, and don't use one on a cruise... I've got some bunk chem site aromasin I'll start dosing this week



Use the real stuff.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2013)

bunk and placebo is way better than legit
Am i right or am i right


----------



## independent (Sep 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bunk and placebo is way better than legit
> Am i right or am i right



Youre right but im referring to a particular source we use.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre right but im referring to a particular source we use.



I'm saving that to my next blast starting in 3 weeks... the bunk shit should cover me for now or curse me down with man titties.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

So I'm nearly 3 weeks into this IF ... I feel my body has adjusted to the fat intake, I've got a lot more sustained energy for my AM workouts, and I'm pushing my fast out to around 12pm. And I'm back to 3 meals on hi-fat days, 4 meals for hi carbs where my cals jump from 3k to 4k.

Still cycling carbs with high carbs every 3rd day, no carbs/hi fats the other two days. High carb days follow legs on Wed and Pec/Back on Saturday. I've added about 3lbs so far and some moderate strength gains. BF hard to say but quads are more vascular.

Gears.... I'm following in DJ's footsteps and adding in 200mg deca - this will continue when my bulk officially kicks off in 2 weeks but I'll probably switch to NPP. I think IF is going to work on a bulk, but the eating will be a challenge volume wise.


----------



## bmw (Sep 24, 2013)

IF on a bulk?  Like to see how that goes.  Better be at least a gram of test, 600 deca and 100mg day/dbol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2013)

bmw said:


> IF on a bulk?  Like to see how that goes.  Better be at least a gram of test, 600 deca and 100mg day/dbol.



Yeah just over a gram of test, plus NPP, proviron abuse and either a bombs or dbol is the plan


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 24, 2013)

Gearz!


----------



## bmw (Sep 24, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah just over a gram of test, plus NPP, proviron abuse and either a bombs or dbol is the plan



post cock pics, befores and afters.  TYIA!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

Post carb load at 228lb - around 400g of carbs which isnt excessive. IF is the shizzle!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh fuck yeah

god damn


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Dude... good pic.  Not even playing the fake homo card. Im reseaching IF tonight!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm offended to be called a fake homo 

... there's some good threads around ... Anabolic Minds and ASF


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 25, 2013)

lol


fake homo

noob


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 26, 2013)

thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2013)

Had some killer workouts and eating on Sat. Powered by 200mg test n 200mg deca 'cruise dose' 

Hit pecs and arms hard at my regular gym, went home and had a huge feed of chkn n rice then went to visit this new gym that opened in my area.

I was so impressed I brought a years membership and hit a leg work out. Had this awesome leg press which I fell in love with 






The chairs designed so the lower back doesn't lift on the negative ... I pounded reasonable weight and reps.

Spent for the rest of the day.... managed to cancel my old gym membership .... kept carb loading on rice and sweet potatoes for the day. Went to bed 230lbs woke up 225lb looking nice and full..


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2013)

looking good cap


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

Delts ... a little different. Had my bulletproof coffee at 5am followed by 20min interval cardio at 6am

Met up with a mate for weights at 10am ... So it had been 5hrs since the 900 cal mct-butter-coffee cocktail with nothing but a steady flow of aminos.

Had a hard work out - lots of supersets, good strength and energy. I had a scoop of IML Max Pump Extreme with my aminos to sip on.

Last set around 11am, ran the rack down and up for 8 sets of DB shrugs ... Grip was giving out at the end before traps but I was feeling doms early evening.

Plowed about 4,000 cals of fat and protein for the day, last meal had 800g of sweet potato ... Good energy all day.


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never thought about estrogen ... I never ran an AI due to the mast, and don't use one on a cruise... I've got some bunk chem site aromasin I'll start dosing this week



bunk chem site aromasin will work great...placebo effect will hold off the e2 for at least 8 hours...maybe do shots of it..


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Delts ... a little different. Had my bulletproof coffee at 5am followed by 20min interval cardio at 6am
> 
> Met up with a mate for weights at 10am ... So it had been 5hrs since the 900 cal mct-butter-coffee cocktail with nothing but a steady flow of aminos.
> 
> ...



new gyms are always motivating...can you maybe take another pic with the towel on..except slip the cawk head out..DJ asked me to ask..i of course wouldnt look..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> bunk chem site aromasin will work great...placebo effect will hold off the e2 for at least 8 hours...maybe do shots of it..



Luckily I've got the real deal hey?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 2, 2013)

cap,have you done any tests like blood ext., before starting?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 4, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> cap,have you done any tests like blood ext., before starting?



I'm about to. I usually do before hitting a cycle.


----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2013)

How about an hiv test while youre at it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Had some killer workouts and eating on Sat. Powered by 200mg test n 200mg deca 'cruise dose'
> 
> Hit pecs and arms hard at my regular gym, went home and had a huge feed of chkn n rice then went to visit this new gym that opened in my area.
> 
> ...


that machine is a variable resistance piece...proven more effective than traditional


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How about an hiv test while youre at it.



Only get pozzed once knigglet!


----------



## independent (Oct 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that machine is a variable resistance piece...proven more effective than traditional



Kos is an engineer/scientist.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that machine is a variable resistance piece...proven more effective than traditional



I'm gonna pound the shit out of it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 5, 2013)

i am not a scientist...i have read every single bodyuilding magazine from the last decade cover to cover
i am a dork


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 8, 2013)

Did something a little different in the gym today ... No free weights so I hit a smith. 

10 x 10 SL Deads and 10 x 10 wide-stance deep MFKR squats with 10min HIIT cardio - in and out in 35 minutes 

Holding about 226-227lbs .... BF about the same, maybe a little higher - hard to say. I'm going to restructure macros next week for my lean bulk.... or whatever it's going to be.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thinking about cruising on deca.I may run test a little higher then deca.I would do it mainly for joint benefits.Do you normally use it when you cruise?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah I have done. 300 test e 200 deca or I have used 150 NPP as well.


----------



## JR. (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah I have done. 300 test e 200 deca or I have used 150 NPP as well.


looking forward to add npp and to correctly dose deca. I need to keep up with your routine, seem like your more knowledgeable than myself.   "that sounded a bit suck ass huh?" lol


----------



## bucknaked (Oct 10, 2013)

Whats your opinion about including 40-60mcgs of IGF-1LR3 per day on this run? The results I experienced at just 40mcgs a day were nothing short of amazing...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

bucknaked said:


> Whats your opinion about including 40-60mcgs of IGF-1LR3 per day on this run? The results I experienced at just 40mcgs a day were nothing short of amazing...



Never run IGF before but would love to try it one day. And HGH


----------



## Tesla (Oct 10, 2013)

About to blast Test E and Deca, what dose is recommended by Capp?  Thinking 750 Test, 500 Deca per week. Thoughts?


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

bucknaked said:


> Whats your opinion about including 40-60mcgs of IGF-1LR3 per day on this run? The results I experienced at just 40mcgs a day were nothing short of amazing...



try 100+ and you will really feel the power of it..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2013)

Tesla said:


> About to blast Test E and Deca, what dose is recommended by Capp?  Thinking 750 Test, 500 Deca per week. Thoughts?



Sounds good - ill be running something similar. The only difference I could tell between 400 and 600 deca was added water and BP, so maybe if moar gears are needed up the test.  

Probably look at some caber, prami or prolacterone - I've just got some of the later from BLR I'll be running shortly. 

If you're running longer than 8 weeks you'll want to bump the test or add in an oral or sum10.

And.... Gears!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 10, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> I'm thinking about cruising on deca.I may run test a little higher then deca.I would do it mainly for joint benefits.Do you normally use it when you cruise?



Love deca in a cruise.  Keeps me looking biggish


----------



## Christsean (Oct 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Never run IGF before but would love to try it one day. And HGH




HGH is my new favorite. I eat and eat and just keep dropping belt sizes. I sleep like an old man even on tren and var. 
Sometimes during the day! He he!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm pinning a bunch of gears tonight. Time to get my Bigg on!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

. . . . so this is the plan:

wk1-8 750mg sus250, 300mg test prop, 300mg NPP pinned M-W-F: this is short-ester dominated leading off long-ester cruise of test cyp/deca the last few weeks.

 . . . might push out to 10 weeks leading up to Xmas, will see how things progress.

Got some AY proviron and dbols about to arrive . . . definitely running 75mg proviron throughout for extra jerkedness. 

 . . undecided on back-end orals . .  either anadrol 50 (never before used) or dbol  . . . i'm probably leaning towards the later as I'll know what to expect and it's way less harsh on liver. Probably only going to run orals 3 weeks, will see how things pan out.

 . . diet Im going to stick with Bullet-Proof IF . .  however carbs will be high (350-400g) on heavy lifting days (Wed and Sat), moderate (200g) on other weight-training days (Mon and Thu) and low on cardio days (100g as a backload) and rest day Sunday.

Cardio will be 6x a weeks: HIIT - 30min if no weights, 10-15min post weights.

Support supps: Liv-52 DS, IML ACS, BLR progesteron (2 caps) Acnedren (3 caps) Incinderine (1 cap preWO), 10mg cialias EOD, 25mg aromasin EOD - to be adjusted as required. 

_*Shouts going out to:*_

_*AgentYes*_ who looked after me with the proviron, dbol and anadrol 
*Brundel* who gave me a good price on the _*BlackLionResearch*_ products 
*GammaLabs* who set me up with some remarkably smooth Test Prop 

Goal is for 10-15lbs of LBM. Keep BF% 12% or lower.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 11, 2013)

how long since your last cycle?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

6 weeks.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 11, 2013)

what's the rush?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't want to be cycling over Xmas, and I've got a few things I need to fit my cycles around. 

After March I'll relax things a little. But I'm on a roll right now.


----------



## Swfl (Oct 12, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Had some killer workouts and eating on Sat. Powered by 200mg test n 200mg deca 'cruise dose'
> 
> Hit pecs and arms hard at my regular gym, went home and had a huge feed of chkn n rice then went to visit this new gym that opened in my area.
> 
> ...



I have almost the exact same machine at my gym its sweet. I thit 630 for a couple reps on it last week I felt like a god...


----------



## Swfl (Oct 12, 2013)

Have fun! looks like its all well planned out. Hope you blow past your goals, oh and for the back end orals I think you call that suppositories not orals but hey whatever makes you happy...    I'd suggest dildosforyou.com I hear they have good stuff well except for what happened to me of course.



theCaptn' said:


> . . . . so this is the plan:
> 
> wk1-8 750mg sus250, 300mg test prop, 300mg NPP pinned M-W-F: this is short-ester dominated leading off long-ester cruise of test cyp/deca the last few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cycling over holidays is only good for bulking.Thanksgiving the best bulking day of the year.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## [SIL] (Oct 14, 2013)

steroids are for losers


----------



## Tesla (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 15, 2013)

Diet is going well, but the increase in cals is challenging - especially with only 3 meals.

Rest or cardio only days - 3,300 cals, weights 4,000 cals and once a week heavy weights 4,600 cals

After some thought I've adjusted the macro ratios to wind back the carbs a little and up the fats - the extra fats is taking some digestive adjustment. Popping digestive enzymes before every meal. 

Kicked in my proviron today ... gave the Mrs an early warning of impending rapage over the next 8 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

Training is cranked up! Hit delts and traps Monday, and the following combo this morning:

DB press, starting in the wrist - neutral position if that makes sense - superset with rack pulls 10 sets of 10. For the rack pulls I kept a focus on activating the ham/glutes but still hit the mid back pretty well.

Following that I hit that mean-arse leg press aiming for 10 sets of 10 but tanked at about 7. Finished with 10min of cardio. 

My bulletproof coffee for weights day is officially 1,255 cals with 3 egg yolks, 3tbsp of mct, and 100g of grass-fed butter. For my heavy weights day this bumps up to 1,435 cals with added CNO.

I will add that BLR incinderine is some strong shit. I hit 1 cap when I wake - I've had to pull back the amount of coffee in my preWO and had sweat pissing off me during training - noticeably more than previous.

My body felt trained hard but I kept alert and focussed at work, no real hunger until about 12pm, which I'm thinking the incinderine was helping with. Didn't break fast again to 12.30 with a whey shake followed by a carb meal - someone has talked me into 100mg proviron, so that's what it is


----------



## bmw (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Only get pozzed once knigglet!



You're welcome for that!


----------



## bmw (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . . so this is the plan:
> 
> . . undecided on back-end orals . .  either anadrol 50 (never before used) or dbol  . . . i'm probably leaning towards the later as I'll know what to expect and it's way less harsh on liver. Probably only going to run orals 3 weeks, will see how things pan out.



take the anadrol, ya pussy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

How about 3weeks 50mg drol 10-25mg dbol, Jew?


----------



## bmw (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> How about 3weeks 50mg drol 10-25mg dbol, Jew?



What are you?  Designing a cycle for a fucking woman?

Take the anadrol at 100mg/day split dose (50mg twice a day).  

Fuck yo dbols!  You's graduated now!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## bmw (Oct 17, 2013)

c'mere.  I'll hold you now.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

Big training day!

Started my morning at 5am with 100mg proviron and a 1,450 cal cup of fat and hit 20min of HIIT cardio an hour later.

Training at the warehouse, did a chest/back push pull, followed by some tris and abs ...

... Pumping aminos pushed out fast until 2pm. 250g of basmati and some steak ... Current cooking up a curry, aiming for around 4,800 cals today.


----------



## bmw (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought you were bulking?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

bmw said:


> I thought you were bulking?



Lean bulking knigglet. I'll be adjusting macros after next week as required


----------



## bmw (Oct 19, 2013)

Look at you...tryna stay all sexaaayy on this bulk!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2013)

bmw said:


> Look at you...tryna stay all sexaaayy on this bulk!



Getting showered in cawks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

I've got a business trip planned over the next few days... No training but I'm due for a break.

Decided to of an experiment with no carbs, food will focus solely on CNO, almonds and any fresh veg or meat I can find. Im thinking CNO will be my key source, I'm taking a big tub of it. I'll be keeping the fasting window reasonably tight.

Come Wed AM I've got a big WO planned and won't be carbing up until that night - will see what the results are Thurs AM.


----------



## unclem (Oct 20, 2013)

hey captn' your a great dude brother.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got a business trip planned over the next few days... No training but I'm due for a break.
> 
> Decided to of an experiment with no carbs, food will focus solely on CNO, almonds and any fresh veg or meat I can find. Im thinking CNO will be my key source, I'm taking a big tub of it. I'll be keeping the fasting window reasonably tight.
> 
> Come Wed AM I've got a big WO planned and won't be carbing up until that night - will see what the results are Thurs AM.



Business trip= tom foolery


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got a business trip planned over the next few days... No training but I'm due for a break.
> 
> Decided to of an experiment with no carbs, food will focus solely on CNO, almonds and any fresh veg or meat I can find. Im thinking CNO will be my key source, I'm taking a big tub of it. I'll be keeping the fasting window reasonably tight.
> 
> Come Wed AM I've got a big WO planned and won't be carbing up until that night - will see what the results are Thurs AM.



''business trip'' is actually a trip to combodia..also known as a boy cruise


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh you guys!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^what he said surrounded by group of young combodian boys


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^what he said surrounded by group of young combodian boys



Brown, wearing ugh boots and smothered in CNO Sil, just imagine!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 20, 2013)

say hi to azza when i see him


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

So I got some blood tests next week. BP is looking normal, Im expecting everything in range as far as liver and cholesterol are concerned. Interesting to see what estro-progesto come in as.  Progress-wise Ive added close to 9lbs, BF has risen slightly to 11-12%. Im going to go into priming mode over the next few weeks, pull the carbs right back and up some cardio with a few refeeds here and there. Then as long as bloods are g2g hit the orals and calories for 3 weeks before back to maintenance.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Had you actually started the proviron?
If so what do you think so far. I used to do just test and proviron cycles. Then I met my mistress (one of) masteron and I have not seen much proviron since.  I might be obtaining some for a "cruise"


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Had you actually started the proviron?
> If so what do you think so far. I used to do just test and proviron cycles. Then I met my mistress (one of) masteron and I have not seen much proviron since.  I might be obtaining some for a "cruise"



Yeah 2 weeks ago. Insane boners. Vascularity starting increase in gym and at rest. 

Can't judge the AI properties but the anti-depression effect is glorious, I'm nearly feeling high 24/7! It would be a superb addition to a tren cycle for that reason alone.

I'm ordering moar btw


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah 2 weeks ago. Insane boners. Vascularity starting increase in gym and at rest.
> 
> Can't judge the AI properties but the anti-depression effect is glorious, I'm nearly feeling high 24/7! It would be a superb addition to a tren cycle for that reason alone.
> 
> I'm ordering moar btw



You had me at insane boners...


----------



## independent (Oct 26, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> You had me at insane boners...



Me too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

2.5 wks in and feels like gears are kicking hard already. Noticeable aggression and acne flair up.

 Weights 228-230, getting that full test-deca look, albeit a little flat with glycogen depletion.

Priming is going well - plenty of energy on no carbs but DOMs are brutal. Got legs tommorrow will do a small refeed, then zero carb it until Sat, rinse and repeat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, and horse clen ftw!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 29, 2013)

great pics!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> great pics!



....notice much difference?







I'm sore as fk this morning. I need my purple kumara


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

Post WO pump, 4 days no carbs. 




















Long head needs moar work but I'm targeting it ... Small refeed tonight


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

looking great!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

minus gay shorts


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> minus gay shorts



I have shorts that are way gayer than that!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

i have no doubt about that


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

Weight down to 225lb ... Looks like I shed a bunch of water over the last 36 hrs


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

when is your re-feed?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> when is your re-feed?



I had 50g of SP tonight.... a larger one on Saturday, say 100g probably spread over two meals.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

how about having big carb load on saturday..clean carbs 300-400?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> how about having big carb load on saturday..clean carbs 300-400?



I'm open to it sure. Still stick with the mid-week mini load or just the large Saturday load?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah,still have it in mid week.


btw do you use any supplements?like bcaa's as such?


----------



## independent (Oct 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Post WO pump, 4 days no carbs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Less cno, moar gear. Gich.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah,still have it in mid week.
> 
> 
> btw do you use any supplements?like bcaa's as such?



Yeah use bcaas during training and fasted period. Probiotic and some slow release vitamin C. Krill oil. No multi. Don't use much whey anymore.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 30, 2013)

Gotta be your best pics ever


----------



## independent (Oct 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Gotta be your best pics ever



Agree, Looks very handsome. And jerked.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 30, 2013)

looking good brother!


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 30, 2013)

yeah,use bcaa's when low on carb and fasting..especially l-leucine..helps preserve the muscle..if you have any


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> yeah,use bcaa's when low on carb and fasting..especially l-leucine..helps preserve the muscle..if you have any



5g 2:1:1 bcaa 5g leucine ... Pre-intra, post then every hr until breaking fast. Keeps the anabolic window open .... If you believe hard enough


----------



## independent (Oct 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> 5g 2:1:1 bcaa 5g leucine ... Pre-intra, post then every hr until breaking fast. Keeps the anabolic window open .... If you believe hard enough



Neovar will create an anabolic window.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Neovar will create an anabolic window.



I know. No workout required!


----------



## SFW (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking very swole, tanned and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## bmw (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^ undeleted!!


----------



## bmw (Nov 2, 2013)

I could have sworn I posted an awesome pic in here?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2013)

Im thinking of throwing in some some TNE preWO . . . say 150mg . .  just thinking about it.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Im thinking of throwing in some some TNE preWO . . . say 150mg . .  just thinking about it.




Have you ever use TNE before?  It's goood stuff.  I feel it kick in 1.5hrs after I inject then it's beast mode.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 2, 2013)

What other effects form TNE besides a great WO?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Have you ever use TNE before?  It's goood stuff.  I feel it kick in 1.5hrs after I inject then it's beast mode.



I've had a bunch of TNE sitting around for ages, but never tried it yet. 

Its 75mg/ml so I'm guessing 2mls is the way to go. 

Might preload some 25" for some Delt shots.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> What other effects form TNE besides a great WO?




Insanely good sex.  It makes me super horny.  100ml of TNE and some cialis before taking the old lady to bed and she'll fall in love with you all over again.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I've had a bunch of TNE sitting around for ages, but never tried it yet.
> 
> Its 75mg/ml so I'm guessing 2mls is the way to go.
> 
> Might preload some 25" for some Delt shots.




XYZ was a fan of 150mg.  100mg works for me so I just stay with that.  Slin pin shot into my quads.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Insanely good sex.  It makes me super horny.  100ml of TNE and some cialis before taking the old lady to bed and she'll fall in love with you all over again.



Bump the AI up accordingly


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*



OfficerFarva said:


> XYZ was a fan of 150mg.  100mg works for me so I just stay with that.  Slin pin shot into my quads.



I'd prefer to slin but because of the stupid dosing I'll stick to a 3cc barrel

.... Look at you being so helpful and shit, now you're a rep


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a shame this pic didn't come out clearer - quads were looking incredibly jacked after cardio, and virtually no carbs all week save 50g in the middle:







I'm getting these crazy arse veins the length of my legs popping out - this proviron is bringing out the vascularity for sure!


----------



## malk (Nov 3, 2013)

legs looking good mate good calfs too.....must get proviron.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 3, 2013)

nice high heels!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 3, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> nice high heels!



Sharing DRSE intel with notBiggs is forbidden


----------



## s2h (Nov 4, 2013)

Proviron is guiding you on the road to immortal studliness.....


----------



## Tesla (Nov 6, 2013)

600 Test E....500 Deca per week........for 8 weeks.........likey?.......2 weeks deep........Feel irritated


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 6, 2013)

Tesla said:


> 600 Test E....500 Deca per week........for 8 weeks.........likey?.......2 weeks deep........Feel irritated



I like the length - in and out in 8 weeks. Probably jump yoar test up to 1.0-1.2g knigglet.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2013)

Wheelz ....

2x 20 walking lunges to warm up - I like to lift each leg to activate more core.

... a whole bunch of wide stance, below parallel squats on the smith machine. 15-20 reps, decelerate towards full squat and hold for a sec before explosive movement upwards. It's a cardio session itself.

.... Some 20-30 rep extensions, squeeze at the top to finish off  ... Then 10min cycle sprints, but endurance was cactus by then. 

Had 500g sweet potato that night, woke up dry and lean the next morning. Abdomen has tightened up, weights dropped to 226lb. Another week of priming then I'll start upping carbs and add in 50mg anadrol ED.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2013)

hawt legz


----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2013)

^+1
always been jelly of Captns ham n eggs (legs)

if I had Sil's photoshop skills Id be jerking it to a pic of Captn in fishnet stockings


----------



## cube789 (Nov 7, 2013)

^gonna jerk it anyway


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2013)

*theCaptn's AG Fatfuck Training Log*

Seriously bro, this proviron is off the fucking chain ... my wheels have never looked this freaky!


----------



## s2h (Nov 7, 2013)

proviron...a Cpt's best friend..


----------



## SheriV (Nov 7, 2013)

and yet no nudity


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 7, 2013)

SheriV said:


> and yet no nudity



Didn't DJ share with you? He sure did with me


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Didn't DJ share with you? He sure did with me




he's dead to me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Didn't DJ share with you? He sure did with me



I never share what I jerk it too... its been marked with my cum stained seal of approval


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Seriously bro, this proviron is off the fucking chain ... my wheels have never looked this freaky!



seriously!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 8, 2013)

did you just defend your word then hit on thCaptn all in one fell swoop?


hmmmmm


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2013)

had a good back day  . . . some warm-up straight arm pull-downs . . then hit the smith . . . there's no barbells at this shitty girls' gym but its at the end of my street. There's enough weights to load it up so I hit some rack pulls. 

Got 6 sets of high-reps in, the last loaded up to 400lbs using a wide stance, narrow-grip kinda like a sumo. Dunno if this is a legit move, but it takes the load off my lower back and hits the mid-back nicely, not to mention glutes and hamstrings. 8 strong reps in before failure.

Got some DB rows in, and finished off running the rack on shrugs with a focus on the static hold at the top. Pretty much ruined before attempting 15min HIIT on the bike. Not much gas left for cardio but I got my heart rate up to 185 a couple of time.

High carb saturday . .  aiming for around 400g carbs, say 5,000 cals. One week of priming left before I hit the Anadrol. Going to ramp up the carbs, but remain carb cycling.


----------



## SFW (Nov 12, 2013)

Janned!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2013)

So I've got 3 weeks of this blast left. Depending on results may extend a week but will cull before Xmas.

Priming went to plan, dropped some bf and kept weight at 228lbs.

Hitting some AY anadrol as of this morning. I'll be ramping the cals +20 to +50 including a decent amount of carbs. Still maintain a modified IF diet.

Workouts, I'll be dropping most iso movements - just the compounds in the 6-10 rep range.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you ever get naked in this log at all?


----------



## GUNRACK (Nov 16, 2013)

Damn captain those are some nice wheels. You must be driving the Sheila's crazy in the outback


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Do you ever get naked in this log at all?



There reserved for special peeps.....you were in line tell you broke those fingers on your cawk jerking hand..back of the line for you


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2013)

From 228 to 235 in 3 days .... a little lethargic but that's the only side this far. This anadrol is some crazy shit!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 17, 2013)

whoa


----------



## cube789 (Nov 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Do you ever get naked in this log at all?



show us some muff GDI!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> whoa



All I can say is it's a very wet compound KOS. Another level from dbols. Gonna hit delts/traps toms.


----------



## s2h (Nov 20, 2013)

Watch your bp el Cap-e-ton...the drol will do ya like that....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Watch your bp el Cap-e-ton...the drol will do ya like that....



I'm hitting 10mg EOD cialias .... HCiasliasCH!


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> There reserved for special peeps.....you were in line tell you broke those fingers on your cawk jerking hand..back of the line for you




sunofabich!!!!! I knew breaking my fingers was gonna have more repercussions than I originally foresaw


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 20, 2013)

i bet cap is looking like water balloon now


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i bet cap is looking like water balloon now



you'd bet correctly . .  not exactly comfortable . .  appetite is up . . . acne flair up . . a little moar aggression . . strength is way up.

 . .  juggling whether to dump the drol  ..  swap to dbol . .  or just up my prop . . or just stfu and sfw


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2013)

Embarrassing nose bleed at school in front of a bunch of parents ... this shits too much for me.

Anadrol fail


----------



## CG (Nov 23, 2013)

You're a teacher?!?  gtfo


----------



## malk (Nov 23, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So I've got 3 weeks of this blast left. Depending on results may extend a week but will cull before Xmas.
> 
> Priming went to plan, dropped some bf and kept weight at 228lbs.
> 
> ...


theres gains right there...gains!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2013)

anywho, after talking to my DRSE Gearz consultant Ive swapped over to 100mg ED Tbol . . near went with 100mg ED tren


----------



## SheriV (Nov 23, 2013)

The DRSE will do ya like that I've noticed


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2013)

242lbs ... Dead beat tired thou


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2013)

Well... dropped some of that drol water and sitting on 240lb... I'm certain my tbol isn't dbols and it's pulling my vascularity out nicely again.

Eating is certainly a chore with IF - how the fuck do people stuff this many cals within such a short feeding window? Well fats help. My BP coffee is about 1200cals, and I'm doing shots of EVOO if I need to bump. Carbs are 75g most days, 150g mid-week and 300-400g Saturdays. 

I'm hitting legs tonight I'll try and get some shots.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Progress ... Hit PR on the leg press- 18 plates












Dr Sil loves my little shorty shorts


----------



## Tesla (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking good Capp.........Maybe one day your arms will be as big as mine and my legs will be as big as yours. lol

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## CG (Nov 28, 2013)

Lookin good cap


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Looking good Capp.........Maybe one day your arms will be as big as mine and my legs will be as big as yours. lol
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



Let us Pray for that day!


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 28, 2013)

i'd hit it


----------



## s2h (Nov 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Progress ... Hit PR on the leg press- 18 plates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like the Hulk Hogan tank series along with the latest Bruce Jenner wind feel shorts....your one hot stud muffin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 28, 2013)

quad veins!


----------



## SFW (Nov 28, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Looking good Capp.........Maybe one day your arms will be as big as mine and my legs will be as big as yours. lol
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



If you stop mountain biking uphill in flip flops like an uphill landscaper, they will grow...GDI!


----------



## malk (Nov 29, 2013)

hit the stage soon bro great quads.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 29, 2013)

SFW said:


> If you stop mountain biking uphill in flip flops like an uphill landscaper, they will grow...GDI!



Werd.........got a flat tire so I'm not mountain biking right now......


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

Tesla said:


> Werd.........got a flat tire so I'm not mountain biking right now......



So you got time to hit the squat rack now nigglet?


----------



## bmw (Nov 29, 2013)

Am disappoint.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

Cycle over ... Rapid weight gain ... Loss of appetite .. Lethargic ...Shortness of breath... Nerve pain...Reduced recovery ... I know the signs.

Called up the doc regarding my bloods from a few weeks ago. Lipids, liver function, prostate, all within a healthy range. Sperm count zero! I'll pick them up tommorrow and see what my hormone panel looks like. He had no concerns so I'm guessing e2 and progesterone are ok.

With only 2.5 weeks of oral use I'm not expecting much change from baseline. I'm kinda over oral use, apart from var and proviron.

Going to cruise on some test undecanoate for the next 8 weeks. Maintenance, but maybe work on my fitness, stretching, core strength. I'll be happy to hold above 235lbs.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 4, 2013)

Good job Cap, nice log and good gains, lookin tuff.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

Orals for 2.5 weeks only
Bloods are from the day prior to starting orals.
Lipids all in range
HDL 1.2
LDL 2.7
Ratio 3.5
Estro high at 320
Progest low at 28
Could be bunk NPP?
Test 253.1
SHBG 11
Free test 9932
FAI 2300
Thoughts?


----------



## independent (Dec 4, 2013)

Is the estro measured in pg/ml? What about the total test? Whta were you on when you did labs? What ai?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

Estro pmol/L


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2013)

I was running 750 susta, 300 prop, 300npp, 700 proviron


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Estro pmol/L



Wow thats high e2, definetly poz.


----------



## s2h (Dec 5, 2013)

e2 is keeping that free # down..shbg is very nice..proviron was def legit..


----------



## s2h (Dec 5, 2013)

what kind of blend was that sust Cpt?..undec in it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

Std sust250 .... Concerned over my aromasin. Both you two should be as well I guess.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

Lipids were fkg amazing! I O Dr Sil new cawk and pooper pics!


----------



## Swfl (Dec 5, 2013)

You guys all get your free gears from the same source? Did I read free test at 9000+?if so 300 estrogen is prob not too bad


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

No most of mine is DRSEGE ... Prop is gamma! I might have to hit that Jew up again soon


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

Gears recap:

750mg sus250
300mg prop
300mg NPP (OD suspects bunk or prop)
700mg Proviron

Starting weight 226lb 10-11%
Finish weight 242lb 13-14%


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2013)

How much ai were you using? No way that aromasin is bunk, you probably werent using enough for that much gear.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2013)

Could be. I was hitting 25mg 3x a week.


----------



## independent (Dec 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Could be. I was hitting 25mg 3x a week.



You needed that a day, maybe more.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> You needed that a day, maybe more.



I was hoping the aromasin at 3x/wk plus proviron would be enough to keep e2 in check . .  obviously not then!

Ive always run AIs light . . . I guess I need to up my doses


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2013)

Whats amazing is youre not bloated. I believe aromasin only has a 8hr halflife.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats amazing is youre not bloated. I believe aromasin only has a 8hr halflife.



Agent Yes Proviron 100mg ED could help with that.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 6, 2013)

hey admiral,how does running all these hormones affects your ability to think at work?from what i've read your job involves using your brain a lot,rather just some simple labour.or it doesn't have any effect at all?i'm curious to know


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> hey admiral,how does running all these hormones affects your ability to think at work?from what i've read your job involves using your brain a lot,rather just some simple labour.or it doesn't have any effect at all?i'm curious to know



That's a good question. I never noticed any difference between on or off unless doses were too high .... but I certainly noticed a big difference when changing my diet to high fat. 

I'm trialling C-8 mct on a 1:2 ratio at the moment.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll also add the proviron level me out a lot. Removed much of the irritability which can come with running gears.


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 6, 2013)

not a big surprise..brain feeds on fats so running fat high diet would definitely increase your productivity..have you also noticed that it makes you turn gay?i know i felt it


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2013)

I've never felt more attracted to you Sil


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> not a big surprise..brain feeds on fats so running fat high diet would definitely increase your productivity..have you also noticed that it makes you turn gay?i know i felt it



Did it hurt going in?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2013)

. . . so anywho . . no gears this week, starting on pinning 300mg test undecanoate starting saturday for cruising over the next 6-8 weeks. Ive got a few aromasins left, so I'll keep dosing those EOD for the next few weeks then get some bloods done. Im a little teary watching chick flicks, so I guess my E2 is a little too high still.

Training, going to continue to focus on tris, rear delts and lats. Back to cardio, alternating steady state with HIIT 4 days a week. Core requires so focus.

Ive pretty much got the Dr Sil's Gayman diet nailed now, and Im focussing less on calorie counting - I add carbs in the PM when I feel I need them, except Saturdays where I do a mini load. I dont have abs anymore, but it wont take much work to get them back. Chances are my BF will drop gradually without much effort.

Im still toying around with my next cycle . .  it'll be a cut and I really want to push some masteron. I'll need to research the effect of multiple DHT-derived compounds to see what I stack it with. I'm also saving my sheckles for some legit primo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2013)

.... so it's taken a little time to get my gut flora back to health ... those orals really fucked with my ability to digest high fats and I felt bloated and lethargic for a few weeks.

This week strength and endurance has been as nearly as good as full cycle... Miss proviron for all the benefits... Fk I hate Xmas. I've managed to avoid shopping centres by buying most my stuff online - even a supermarket shop!

Back into a little cardio ... It's all damage control for the next 6 weeks. Minimise fat gains. Maintain mass and baseline fitness. Prepare for an epic cut heading sub 10% ... That's the game plan 






^^^ so tasty!


----------



## cube789 (Dec 23, 2013)

supermarkets are crazy right now, I had to stop a couple of old age pensioners from fighting over parking at my local supermarket
it was hand bags at dawn lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2013)

Hit legs this morning ... 

Unintentionally fasted. Hit 395 for 8 on the smith was happy with that .. Some high repping walking lunges... Finished with 30 rep extension sets and wobbled myself home.

Damn surprised where my strength is at present - it like higher than when blasting. Maybe cause my CNS has had time to recover etc.

Got my AY proviron just before Xmas .. Was going to leave it for a while but decided to run 50mg ED...

Eating 3 meals a day now, including the BP coffee. 2nd meal at 2pm maybe a snack at 5pm otherwise a staggered meal from 6.30-8pm. 

Sitting on 240lbs!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 27, 2013)

big true..i easily maintain 250 eating 2-3 meals per day


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 1, 2014)

Paid a terrible price for Xmas gluten and booze ... Foul


----------



## [SIL] (Jan 2, 2014)

i'm not angry at you i'm just very disappointed in you


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> not a big surprise..brain feeds on fats so running fat high diet would definitely increase your productivity..have you also noticed that it makes you turn gay?i know i felt it



if thats the case then azza should be a MENSA member...


----------



## s2h (Jan 2, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Paid a terrible price for Xmas gluten and booze ... Foul



didnt exit the system in a friendly manner??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2014)

s2h said:


> didnt exit the system in a friendly manner??



No hideous bloat and probable fat gains... Mental fog not to mention fear and loathing ....FML!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah...I'm like day 3 into trying to recover from one terrible evening of gluttony
Im so pissed at myself because I feel like shit.


----------



## s2h (Jan 3, 2014)

i just gave birth to a chocolate chip muffin...if that makes anyone feel better..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Back in the volume training and loving it! A lot of supersets and giant sets, general high repping...easing back into cardio too

Got some cycle planning to do, kick off in six weeks time!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2014)

amazing what an endless supply of free gear can do........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

It's amazing what a lifetime supply of bitterness can do as well


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> It's amazing what a lifetime supply of bitterness can do as well



motivation........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2014)

Damn 50mg of proviron even on a cruise dose of test is golden ... horny ... so horny right now ... I'm going drop some PMs ...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 12, 2014)

where are my fucking horny PMs!


oh...you meant the guys

nvm

up for a cheeky tuck between pic for the log at least?


----------



## cube789 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 23, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Damn 50mg of proviron even on a cruise dose of test is golden ... horny ... so horny right now ... I'm going drop some PMs ...



Replied


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty bloated ... Post holiday gotta get my shit together ... Detox followed by some strict diet and cardio ... Oh, and gears!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2014)

So I had a bunch of half vials of test ... Undec ... Sust .... Prop plus a full vial of Gamma prop will put to use. 

Pinned all the undec last night, back filled a bunch of slins with a mixture of sust-prop... Will average 575mg EW for the next 3 weeks or so before hitting the tren.... 50mg proviron ED staple for the year.

Trainings going to be 4 days a week, cardio 6 days a week 15-30min HIIT ...

... Diets going to be strictly bulletproof ... Restricted carbs twice a week ... Zero gluten ... Plenty of fats from avo-CNO-fish oil-high fat dairy

I'm carrying a lot of fluid... Will drop 10lbs easily over the next 3 weeks currently 245lbs... Will post up Dr Sil's prescribed detox/fast when all the ingredients arrive


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see how well your Captnon testosterone blend works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2014)

Already down to 239lbs this morning.... Fluid, hey?

I got this cut mix I'm not to crazy on cause the ratios are fixed... So after the test run when I've got my diet and fitness dialled in ill hit:

Cut mix 150mg ED
Var 100mg ED
Prov 50mg ED


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes don't you love cleaning out the leftovers. Proviron and Anavar should do you some good. What kind if var is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2014)

I bet the theCaptn' is not even sporting wood right now. What a fag (but if he is a fag, I will blow him, but not because I am a fag, but to prove how much of a fag he is).


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2014)

Lmao! Var is AY, proviron will be scrioxx ...


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2014)

loosing lots of weight mate(aids) cutmix should get you back on track.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 3, 2014)

Forgive me for not reading through 30 pages, but are you using an AI or is the proviron keeping estrogen at bay?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 3, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> not a big surprise..brain feeds on fats so running fat high diet would definitely increase your productivity..have you also noticed that it makes you turn gay?i know i felt it



Last I checked the brain prefers glucose.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 3, 2014)

vortrit said:


> I bet the theCaptn' is not even sporting wood right now. What a fag (but if he is a fag, I will blow him, but not because I am a fag, but to prove how much of a fag he is).



Signature worthy^^^


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually the brain will use glucose first always when available but actually works more efficiently on ketones, which are byproducts of fat metabolism. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> Forgive me for not reading through 30 pages, but are you using an AI or is the proviron keeping estrogen at bay?



If proviron is an AI it's very weak. I hear heroin is a great AI


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 4, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> Last I checked the brain prefers glucose.



obviously your prefers heroin..


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

237lbs ... Dropped my water weight ... Waiting on a few supps for a detox/fast protocol... Aiming for shedding another 7lbs over the next 2 weeks before hitting the tren


----------



## Christsean (Feb 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao! Var is AY, proviron will be scrioxx ...



You got the goods there....should be a nice ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

I didn't mention it in my log but shredded a lot of hair on proviron. Worked very well in hardness and hair loss. Since I have stopped my hair looks fuller and more stroke worthy for the ladies. 

1.5 gram of test no problem. 50 mg of proviron a day significant loss?? No moar proviron for me.


----------



## s2h (Feb 7, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I didn't mention it in my log but shredded a lot of hair on proviron. Worked very well in hardness and hair loss. Since I have stopped my hair looks fuller and more stroke worthy for the ladies.
> 
> 1.5 gram of test no problem. 50 mg of proviron a day significant loss?? No moar proviron for me.



please mail any non used proviron too me for further hair loss testing..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2014)

or me


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take it! My hair was on the way out anyways


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> please mail any non used proviron too me for further hair loss testing..





SheriV said:


> or me





theCaptn' said:


> I'll take it! My hair was on the way out anyways




Holy shit that's funny ...."unused".
like I don't have a steriod abuse problem. If my ticker pops then you guys can have what's left.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 237lbs ... Dropped my water weight ... Waiting on a few supps for a detox/fast protocol... Aiming for shedding another 7lbs over the next 2 weeks before hitting the tren


Oh yes, I love tren, its the nectar of the gods. I will be switching to tren from Npp in march. I fucking love tren. Oh, did I mention I LOVE TREN? I'm Sub'd


----------



## Tesla (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, Tren is the Ferrari of gears..........Gonna get my Tren-on next week. 

Road rage here I come.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2014)

Well.... a week into pinning these short esters at 575mg with the 50mg ED proviron and I'm getting one hellava surge in aggression.

Hat off to the gammalabs prop - oil is a little thick through a slin but clean and pip free.

Base fitness isn't too bad, going to work on some sprints this week.

Still waiting on activated charcoal and digestive supps for a fasted detox. Hopefully this week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2014)

Good results thus far, deep into Keto, felt a little weird yesterday but bouncing back today - mind is sharp, concentration is good, kicking goals at work.

Training's been good . .  hit the smith squats yesterday . . placed a bench under my arse . .  got killer activation on glutes and hams up to 330lbs . . the good part is taking it to absolute failure end up sitting on the bench . . . 

 . . .finished off super-set high-reps quad extensions with light Good Mornings . . . 30 min cardio alternating with steep power-walking and flat sprints.

Weight is 237lbs . .  another week of test + proviron coming up . .  expecting/hoping for 2lbs fat loss


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2014)

I hate good mornings...even light ones. Keep it up Captn


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Good results thus far, deep into Keto, felt a little weird yesterday but bouncing back today - mind is sharp, concentration is good, kicking goals at work.
> 
> Training's been good . .  *hit the smith squats yesterday . . placed a bench under my arse . .  got killer activation on glutes and hams up to 330lbs* . . the good part is taking it to absolute failure end up sitting on the bench . . .
> 
> ...




Could you shoot a video of this????? from the benches perspective.

You're going to be killing it when you tren starts.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm thinking another 2 weeks ... Maybe 3 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2014)

Had a good ketone burning session this morning - could actually smell myself and fianc? is saying my breath is weird .. Time for tic tacs I guess.

Adding in 10mg cialias ED ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 14, 2014)

240lb this am - holding water, not sure why. Have a full body workout today followed by a carb load. Got the rice cooker cranked!


----------



## Christsean (Feb 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Had a good ketone burning session this morning - could actually smell myself and fianc? is saying my breath is weird .. Time for tic tacs I guess.
> 
> Adding in 10mg cialias ED ...



Is the cialis to counter the effects of keto-breath.... look baby I know my breath smells funny but check out this hard on... I got it for you baby!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## LatsOfLords (Feb 17, 2014)

Levitra is wayyyyyy beter than viagra or cialis


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2014)

So today is detox, below is the protocol - it's 5pm and I'm doing ok. Made the BPC with 100g butter so the cals for each are a little over 1k. Thirsty as hell, been drinking a lot if water. Not looking fwd to the salt drink 

Today's weight 240lb, probably the test kicking in idk. Should start seeing abz at 230lbs I'm thinking.












Arms look like sticks  I should synthol my tris ?


----------



## the_predator (Feb 21, 2014)

Your arms aren't the stick I'm interested in


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 25, 2014)

236lbs ... starting to lean out nicely. Proteins been lower than planned but I've been compensating with moar fats. My body odour is real strong from the keto - especially during cardio 

I'll be ready for the tren next week, let that kick in for a couple of weeks then add in var


----------



## cube789 (Feb 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2014)

Last 4 weeks I'm getting 120g ED from red meat and not much more.

Occasionally I'll have a shake, and on Saturdays I'll hit 200-250g.

The interesting thing is I don't feel like I've lost muscle mass - I can generally tell in my legs, as my jeans are still tight across my quads.

My fats have been 60-70% of cals btw. Lost 12lbs of water and fat too. Weight 234lb with top abs not far off.

Diet wise I'm going to start carb cycling, backloaded on last meal.
M 0g
T 25g
W 50g
Th 0g
F 0g
S 150g
S 50g

I'll be bumping protein as well to 180g per day.

Still have a little test left, will pin that through the week before switch to tren.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 28, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Arms look like sticks  I should synthol my tris ?




Your perfect just the way you are... ok maybe a little seo


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Your perfect just the way you are... ok maybe a little seo



You're tris would look great on me.

Tyia


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 2, 2014)

Went and hit delts after a big carb load - thought I was looking kinda jerked but it didn't translate too well in the pics 











Days like today I'm glad I'm not on tren


----------



## the_predator (Mar 3, 2014)

Vein is popping in that right arm!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

I've upped my red meat consumption from 600g (P120) to 700g (P140) ... About another 15g from egg yolks and 40g from aminos.

Didn't activate the carb cycling this week due to schedule interruptions.... Got another 5 days of cyp before I'll start the tren.

Tbh 600mg cyp and 350mg proviron / week is an effective cycle ... Feels more like a gram of test aggression wise, yet the proviron keeps me level.

I'm finding proviron will lower the amount of gears required ... I'll be pinning 0.8ml of cutmix, which is 40mg of test-mast-tren - should be plenty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2014)

Another 36hr fast/detox .... I'm aiming to run these E2W


----------



## malk (Mar 11, 2014)

Test around 6_700 is great,few dbolz pre workout...job done..


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2014)

A couple of things - my AY aromasin arrived 12.5mg dosed caps are perfect for me.

... Also started that cut mix ... Will be interesting to see how it interacts with the proviron. I'll add in var in a few weeks.

Diets being going great ... Keto is real comfortable for me... Zero cravings and mentally sharp through the day even when fasting. Probably going to drop my red meat intake back to 600g (21oz).

Weights stabilised at 233lb... Time to bump the cardio a little....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 14, 2014)

when is the MENT coming into play?


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2014)

When are you going to stop fasting for 36 hours??..I bet you would get bigggggaaaa....


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> when is the MENT coming into play?



My latest attempt at MENT was a failure....idk how y'all can take it and stay out of anyone's dog house...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2014)

s2h said:


> When are you going to stop fasting for 36 hours??..I bet you would get bigggggaaaa....



It's not a true fast as in nil food, get about 2,000 cal from mct and butter .... It's kinda like a enema working from the inside ... Feel amazingly cleansed ....

I treat it like a low cal day -  then following with a mini carb load and generally higher cals say 3,500.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2014)

Holding at 235lb - weights gone up a couple of pounds since starting tren. 

Reasonably happy with progress but thought if be leaner by now. Probably 13-15% somewhere.

Looking a little flat, but I got a hi carb today today.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2014)

I did my first plank in years .... Is 3min any good?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

Trens kicking even at 40mg ED ... I'm irritable, high temp, easy to sweat .... I'm thinking this proviron dose is amplifying things up ... Lot of boners, not getting the serenity of proviron much but maybe that's the tren dominating.  

Weights still around 233-235 but my upper abs are starting to show. Vascularity coming out in my quads, they're lean enough to slin pin now.

Will see what the next few weeks bring.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 27, 2014)

What does your carb cycling look like?  You still taking that supp regiment you posted with the charcoal and stuff?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What does your carb cycling look like?  You still taking that supp regiment you posted with the charcoal and stuff?



I didn't kick start the carb cycling regime previously posted, so ~ 20g carbs from vegetables ED.

on Wed I hit another 50-75g from sweet potatoes, Saturday hit 150-200g from rice.

Seems to still be working, I'm going to save lo-med-hi cycling for later on.

I still running that charcoal-bentonite detox e2w - it's like an internal enema, just don't be too far from the toilet


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Holding at 235lb - weights gone up a couple of pounds since starting tren.
> 
> Reasonably happy with progress but thought if be leaner by now. Probably 13-15% somewhere.
> 
> Looking a little flat, but I got a hi carb today today.




You look pretty damn lean in that picture. You say your abs are only starting to show?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I didn't kick start the carb cycling regime previously posted, so ~ 20g carbs from vegetables ED.
> 
> on Wed I hit another 50-75g from sweet potatoes, Saturday hit 150-200g from rice.
> 
> ...



No explode has the same effect on me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

KelJu said:


> You look pretty damn lean in that picture. You say your abs are only starting to show?



Yeah just my genetics - generally below 12 to see abs. Got a scan last year at 10%, had full abs but back definition was really lacking.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah just my genetics - generally below 12 to see abs. Got a scan last year at 10%, had full abs but back definition was really lacking.




Hard to believe from that picture. Everything else is is extremely defined. But, I know what you mean. I have never seen my abs. Never, not once in my entire life.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Holding at 235lb - weights gone up a couple of pounds since starting tren.
> 
> Reasonably happy with progress but thought if be leaner by now. Probably 13-15% somewhere.
> 
> Looking a little flat, but I got a hi carb today today.


Hawt


----------



## azza1971 (May 20, 2014)

fat cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> fat cunt


----------



## JimboW (Jun 9, 2014)

Got any updates?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I've been running a log over in the AMA section for the transformation contest, I'll crank this one back up next week.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 10, 2014)

Well back in the swing of things  ... 229lbs hit back and delts last night, got some strength back but it's time to dial the diet back in and hit the cardio. 

A little more carbs and red meat for the next 4 weeks then will be winding back into moar fish and chicken.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 10, 2014)

Chest is getting better!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 11, 2014)

It's coming along tesla... Now for those arms


----------



## SFW (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice third leg


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2014)

SFW said:


> Nice third leg





.... Moar cardio today, did some work on those stringy arms, got a good pump going.

Going to hit chest hard tommorrow and load carbs!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Well back in the swing of things  ... 229lbs hit back and delts last night, got some strength back but it's time to dial the diet back in and hit the cardio.
> 
> A little more carbs and red meat for the next 4 weeks then will be winding back into moar fish and chicken.



Are you or where you a fast runner?  And not just cause you have an extra leg. free safety looking mfker


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2014)

No I was a swimmer back in the day DJ


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2014)

231lb jacked off 200mg cyp lmao!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking good CAPPP!!!  I want PCT to end and
NOW!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2014)

Gears!!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 13, 2014)

Gears!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 14, 2014)

fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2014)

Missed you babes xxx


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 14, 2014)

Tesla said:


> Looking good CAPPP!!!  I want PCT to end and
> NOW!!



Whats pct?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Whats pct?



Idk but what ever it is, old farts like tesla shouldn't be fkg around with it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 14, 2014)

Pecs, traps and rear delts yesterday... Negatives on last sets were a good finisher.
Hit 500-600g of carbs - mostly rice but woke up dry as hell at 226lbs.
At least 2 kids parties today so expecting a fair bit of junk food. Will be stepping up the cardio this week.
Going to kick off this Bold cycle in a few weeks.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Idk but what ever it is, old farts like tesla shouldn't be fkg around with it


----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2014)

Last time i went natty i wanted to do this....


http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/16/wu-tang-rapper-andre-johnson-penis-cut-jump-suicide/


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> No I was a swimmer back in the day DJ



I was going to do an iron man. I bike and run occasionally. I used to do it alot more frequently when i was younger. I had eight monthes to  refine my swimming. And i can swim. never really tested it. Day one of training for this... i got in a Olympic pool. Did  two back and forths, and i was a lane over and so exhausted i couldn't get out of the pool.  I never made it that iron man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2014)

Goat racing is moar fun, at least for the participants


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 15, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Pecs, traps and rear delts yesterday... Negatives on last sets were a good finisher.
> Hit 500-600g of carbs - mostly rice but woke up dry as hell at 226lbs.
> *At least 2 kids parties today *so expecting a fair bit of junk food. Will be stepping up the cardio this week.
> Going to kick off this Bold cycle in a few weeks.




i feel sick


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 15, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> i feel sick



I don't feel bulletproof that's for sure


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

Product Review (Partially Sponsored): Pure Oils Trestolone Acetate
Completed: 16 June 2014



Russian Muscle said:


> Overall Rating: 9/10
> 
> Most individuals who indulge in performance enhancing drugs are familiar with Trestolone (aka methylnortestosterone, MENT) as an anabolic-androgenic steroid currently undergoing pharmacological review as a potential substitute for testosterone in hormone replacement therapy and male contraception. Despite the intrigue and impressive figures Trestolone presents on paper, this is a compound with little anecdotal backing and modest clinical research. This particular steroid is a derivative of nandrolone and has yet to be listed as a scheduled drug by the government. As is the usual case, non-scheduled AAS find themselves appearing on the supplement scene. While an oral prohormone of Trestolone (Mentabolan) came into existence with moderate success, it wasn't until the target hormone itself became available that Trestolone gained the proper attention it deserved. Initially, Trestolone became available in pill and powder form. However, Pure Oils has placed Trestolone in a sterile oil-based solution for research and testing purposes (Disclaimer: Not to be injected, ingested, or otherwise consumed). Coming into this cycle I was full of excitement, but maintained modest expectations due to the lack of available information. My personal daily protocol consisted of 75mg (525mg/week) of the hormone.
> 
> ...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 17, 2014)

it does wonders for your hair too..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 17, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> it does wonders for your hair too..



I don't give a fuck about my hair. 

Us captns are all going bald with or without gears


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 17, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I was going to do an iron man. I bike and run occasionally. I used to do it alot more frequently when i was younger. I had eight monthes to  refine my swimming. And i can swim. never really tested it. Day one of training for this... i got in a Olympic pool. Did  two back and forths, and i was a lane over and so exhausted i couldn't get out of the pool.  I never made it that iron man.




Ive done iron man!! Us swimmers definitely have an advantage.  you can be a shitty runner and still sort of keep up and road bikes are solid endurance and pedal efficiency (and not getting lost...it happens trust me)... But swimming if you aren't a swimmer you will git your ass handed to you real quick.... seconds turn to minutes in a short distance.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 17, 2014)

Gonna snort this up capt. You like?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

Bit of cardio bit of weights ... Moar carbs, things are feeling good.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 19, 2014)

Capt you need to go check out the white humback whale!!!







http://www.foxnews.com/science/2014...-humpback-whale-spotted-off-australian-coast/


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2014)

What's cool is whale omelettes


----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> What's cool is whale omelettes



Japan ...


----------



## s2h (Jun 21, 2014)

Where ya been Cptn?..you go whale hunting??


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2014)

Out hunting beta ectos!


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2014)

Done nothin but travel for work and bourbon.  Fat drunk and sad occasionally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh yeah and pain killers bc my neck is acting up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jun 22, 2014)

Wrong thrad]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Jun 22, 2014)

Better send those pain killers over here so you dont post in the wrong thread anymore....

MENT sounds like a good idea right about now...


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2014)

s2h said:


> Better send those pain killers over here so you dont post in the wrong thread anymore....
> 
> MENT sounds like a good idea right about now...



Lol fuck me right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2014)

Changed up my training and diet this week .... Doing some long period fasting to 4pm... Feeling as sharp as a razor mentally.
Hit squats this morning, sets of 10 with a bench under my arse, explosive positives.... Next a bunch of ham curls and leg ext, 20 reppers followed by static holds... Killer pump omfg veins and shit everywhere ..... Finished with a light 30min on the bike.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

I gotta bunch of TNE 75 ... Might hit some preWO... 1ml enough?????


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lmao @Cgrant....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> omfg veins and shit everywhere ......



Why was there shit everywhere? Forgot your adult diapers?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Why was there shit everywhere? Forgot your adult diapers?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



I'm a closet smearer


----------



## s2h (Jun 25, 2014)

I fasted for almost 2 hours today....was tough getting  thru it....idk how you can go that long on even anabolic bulletproof w/butter...


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

s2h said:


> I fasted for almost 2 hours today....was tough getting  thru it....idk how you can go that long on even anabolic bulletproof w/butter...



Lol 2 hrs....im used to fasting 16 to 18hrs

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2014)

Fasting is for not bigs...and Jihadist Muslims  :Fatwa:


----------



## s2h (Jun 25, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Lol 2 hrs....im used to fasting 16 to 18hrs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



i will fast for 16-18 hours the next time i get a emergency appendix removal or die...i believe death is the only option left now that my appendix is gone...


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 25, 2014)

SFW said:


> Fasting is for not bigs...and Jihadist Muslims  :Fatwa:



Allah see all.....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2014)

Diets been wavering a little over the last few weeks, more so in the weekends - goddam wine and deserts!

Cooked these up last night:


----------



## ROID (Jul 4, 2014)

Box wine is the best. 

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 5, 2014)

Maintenance cals, no bf change although been a little gassy and bloated the last week or so. Going for a few days detox/fasting next week.

Training and cardio has been going well! Changing up a few things, looking into pulling sleds and other functional shit without getting caught up with the xfit crowd. That's a challenge in itself but there's a local gym setting up such an opportunity.

Gears- just cyp, kinda vanilla but it's always a nice change from tren. Looking fwd to hitting the bold. Got a stash of prov in the mix.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

Got some fkd up nerve pain in my legs, quads are swollen and I've got no pushing power. Advices?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2014)

no more anal?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 7, 2014)

Been starved anal longer than you KOS


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 8, 2014)

Any lower back pain or stiffness?  Have you ever had a pinched nerve?  I've had one in my foot.  Foot blew up could barely walk for like 3 hours.  Felt like it was broken.  I went to the health club to get a sauna session.  Went home and iced it.  Swelling went down in like 2 hours.  It was a crazy 5 hours of pain.   Weirdest too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Any lower back pain or stiffness?  Have you ever had a pinched nerve?  I've had one in my foot.  Foot blew up could barely walk for like 3 hours.  Felt like it was broken.  I went to the health club to get a sauna session.  Went home and iced it.  Swelling went down in like 2 hours.  It was a crazy 5 hours of pain.   Weirdest too.



Not really any back pain, I've had the leg nerve thing before but it followed a big leg session. This one hit Sunday about 4 days after a leg WO. I've been massaging it, but needed neurofen to take the edge off the pain and swelling. 

I did deads this morning, no problem then went for the leg press - wasn't happening. Not so much pain, but no power on essentially a warm up weight. Very weird shit.


----------



## ROID (Jul 8, 2014)

Update..

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 9, 2014)

It's going down ... Thank fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2014)

Low cals this week, not by design. Mostly fats, protein around 150g ED. Training and cardio fair but consistent, sore joints and tendons though.

Got my bold cyp so going to kick that off shortly


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2014)

Been testing out this 75mg TNE ... Stuff is potent for sure, in some ways feels like instant tren. 75mg not quite enough 150mg moar than enough. Strong as hell too hit some big numbers on the leg press with pre-exhaust work.
Still lean, working on pushing out my fasting.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2014)

lucky!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Still lean, working on pushing out my fasting.



Dude Ramadan's half way over....why haven't you been fasting.....do I have to get Yeni in here!?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Dude Ramadan's half way over....why haven't you been fasting.....do I have to get Yeni in here!?



I gave her my pork sword


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I gave her my pork sword


Does she swallow?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Does she swallow?



She drinks my lard. Praise be to Allah!


----------



## vortrit (Jul 22, 2014)

theCaptn' is so jerked now. Where have I been?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2014)

This bold cyp - EQ is kicking in some acne already


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2014)

8 days of long period fasting, leaned out but today's leg WO indicated maintained strength and endurance. 











I'll be hitting the cals big time over the next 5 days with further high volume training, then return to fasting.

The bold cyp is kicking, not fully but it's kicking. The extra test appears to be a good idea as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 31, 2014)

azza could rep that


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wheels are looking sick brother!


----------



## cube789 (Jul 31, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> azza could rep that


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 31, 2014)

great ballet flats!


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 31, 2014)

fag


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> great ballet flats!



You should see my pirouettes!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Let's see those arms now......


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)

Wheels look better than I've ever seen em.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Let's see those arms now......



STFU


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> STFU


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Let's see those arms now......



They'll never be thick bro, but here's a shot cold. More vascular than they've ever been - could be the bold idk. I've gotta keep focus on those tris.


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

Have faith

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vascular as shit. What's the training split look like now?

For tris, real heavy weight is what grows them for me. Skull crushers with barbell like 115lbs really tore me up. For bis you need to work on that peak, to do so you need close grip movements. Close grip barbell curls, close grip on the db curls to and supenate at the top. Im just speaking from experience but all the guys who have trouble growing their arms I know I always see them working them incorrectly.  Too muxh swinging cuz weight is too heavy, elbows moving,  shoulders moving, etc. I'm not saying you do any of this but keep an eye on this stuff. Sometimes we all forget to keep the form correct after a while.

Also try db incline seated curls, tears that peak up!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Maybe you can try igf1 injected IM locally, I've been thinking of using it for my quads and hams. I want monster legs like yours!


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

Weighted dips

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## SheriV (Aug 3, 2014)

I for one am not all that interested in your legs or arms...you know what I want. Tyia


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Maybe you can try igf1 injected IM locally, I've been thinking of using it for my quads and hams. I want monster legs like yours!



I got a few injuries, shoulders, forearm tendons etc that hamper certain exercises for arms.... 

.... Split is currently:
 legs/mid back
Chest/upper back
Delts/traps/tris

As soon as my forearm tendons calm down I'll hit bi's again, they get worked with rows and chins etc

I don't do peptides, they're for queers IMO. And I think spot injections are bullshit lol!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 3, 2014)

lol....no such fuking thing as shaping exercises god damn it


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2014)

Loaded cals over the last 5 days with some gruelling training sessions. I was crippled initially from that leg workout but recovered quickly.

Have pinned a lot of gears. Last night loaded a 5cc with 500mg sust 600mg EQ 300mg bold cyp - was actually 5.5cc .... Won't be pinning for over a week while away at work so this'll last me.

As expected weight is up to 231lb, but holding water. Back to extended fasting, limited HIIT cardio and weights.


----------



## SFW (Aug 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> They'll never be thick bro, but here's a shot cold. More vascular than they've ever been - could be the bold idk. I've gotta keep focus on those tris.



Are you wearing kevlar?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2014)

SFW said:


> Are you wearing kevlar?



Yeah man these fucking Palestinians are vicious!


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah man these fucking Palestinians are vicious!


You puss, those were pebbles at best flying at you....haven't even busted out the real rocks yet....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2014)

Captn owns a Prius, good arms though, that left hand must be the wanking arm


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 9, 2014)

how about having one just arm day for starters?..also look into occlusion training for arms..that shit is brutal


thank me later


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> how about having one just arm day for starters?..also look into occlusion training for arms..that shit is brutal
> 
> 
> thank me later



Forearm tendon pain .... But yeah good ideas


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Forearm tendon pain .... But yeah good ideas


Currently my forearms, wrists, and elbows all ache like a bitch during workouts....tendon pain, cracks, etc.

I think its time to jump on some painkillers preworkout....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2014)

My other issue is how much gear I have to pin for a nine day period, it's basically a front load every three weeks.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 10, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> My other issue is how much gear I have to pin for a nine day period, it's basically a front load every three weeks.


Why is that?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Why is that?



Security


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Currently my forearms, wrists, and elbows all ache like a bitch during workouts....tendon pain, cracks, etc.
> 
> I think its time to jump on some painkillers preworkout....



Sounds like crushed estrogen. What AI are you using, how much, is it halal? The gelatin caps used to encapsulate these things may contain swine. 

but yeah crushed E makes my joints hurt.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 10, 2014)

SFW said:


> Sounds like crushed estrogen. What AI are you using, how much, is it halal? The gelatin caps used to encapsulate these things may contain swine.
> 
> but yeah crushed E makes my joints hurt.



Lol never seen an AI in caps. These are Halal tabs from UncleZ 

I was using nolvadex at 20mgs a day, now I'm using the adex again. I also have some legit RC aromasin and letro.

I have to get bloods soon, last time I crushed my e2 I had no libido. My libido is fine right now, thru the roof actually...


----------



## SFW (Aug 10, 2014)

well, it could be over training. but here at iromag, none of us actually lift. so that's out.


----------



## Rednack (Aug 10, 2014)

You still queer right?

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 10, 2014)

Not possible I've never lifted a weight in my life....all my posts are for entertainment purposes only....praise be to Allah!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 11, 2014)

5cc's..... Hopefully, one day Ill be able to take a load like you


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 11, 2014)

Rednack said:


> You still queer right?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE V768 using Tapatalk 2



you're still slow right?


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 11, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Forearm tendon pain .... But yeah good ideas



limp wristed aussie


----------



## CG (Aug 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 5cc's..... Hopefully, one day ill be able to take a load like you



5? Jfc


----------



## SFW (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## OTG85 (Aug 11, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Not possible I've never lifted a weight in my life....all my posts are for entertainment purposes only....praise be to Allah!



This site is strictly role playing! !


----------



## CG (Aug 12, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> This site is strictly role playing! !



My role is oddly like my real life.

Except in my real life I'm a fat pale Jew ho NEVER works and abuses geritol


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 13, 2014)

dead?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> 5cc's..... Hopefully, one day Ill be able to take a load like you



Most men can take 5ccs in the arse


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2014)

Glute injects ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Glute injects ?



5cc's coming right up


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 14, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Most men can take 5ccs in the arse




I have done it but it wasn't comfortable..... felt like a ball stuck in my ass cheek for 2-3 days.... plus I don't use 5cc syringes any more.  To hard to push gear through a 25 gauge syringe with a barrel that wide.  If I had to take 5cc's right now I would spit it into 2 shots one for each ass cheek.

Right now I have to pin 2.5 cc erry day... and that is kicking my ass also.


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2014)

????

Sent from The Mothership


----------

